#ubuntu-news 2009-08-11
<highvoltage> not sure if this is the best place to point it out, but the date on http://www.ubuntu.com/news/landscape-dedicated-server says 2008 where I think it should be 2009
#ubuntu-news 2009-08-13
<johnc4510> .
<NCommander> afternoon all, I'm trying to update the Ubuntu Mobile fridge calendar item, but I can't seem to find where it was published from, can someone assist me?
<tyche> I'm not sure I understand the question.  The only calendar I know about is the Google calendar that's attached to the Fridge for upcoming events.
<tyche> The one at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<nhandler> NCommander: It says it was created by John Crawfod
<tyche> If you mean update the event for Mobile Team Meeting for Thursday, August 20, then I can help you.
<nhandler> *Crawford
<NCommander> tyche, right, that's the one. We had an entry for it being on Tuesday
<NCommander> It moved back to Thursday and the Tuesday entry was deleted
<NCommander> I'm not sure what happened
<tyche> All right.  Let's start at the top, then.  You want it for Tuesday.  What time on Tuesday?
<tyche> NCommander: You want it for Tuesday.  What time on Tuesday?
<NCommander> tyche, 13:00 UTC
<tyche> OK, it's switched.  Now, do you happen to post an agenda to a wiki page?
<tyche> NCommander: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<NCommander> tyche, yes I do
<tyche> If you give me the link, I can add the information to the calendar.  That way it will get posted in the UWN when I extract the information on Sunday morning.
<tyche> Otherwise, I have to put in "None listed as of publication".
<NCommander> tyche, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting
<tyche> Got it.  Now ALL instances of the entry are changed in the Google calendar, and the information will appear in the UWN.  Thanks
<tyche> (And I know, because I'm the one that types them up)
<tyche> "And thank you for flying with the Ubuntu Weekly News editors and the Fridge editors."  Hee hee
#ubuntu-news 2009-08-16
<mdke> damn, how did this happen? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news/2009-August/000220.html
<wildnfree> Hello all! Is there ever any news on this channel?
<tyche> Yea, about once a week the UWN comes out.
<wildnfree> I noticed this Guardian story:  http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/aug/12/real-realdvd
<wildnfree> This story is how RealNetworks has been banned from selling RealDVD because it allows people to copy DVDs. Interestingly the courts decision was because they violated the licence for CSS, but mentions the fact that DeCSS has been found not illegal in court before and so they would have been alright if they had produced the software on Linux using DeCSS ;-)
<wildnfree>  Apparently the Judge said it wasn't illegal for a user to copy their DVDs, it was just that it was illegal to produce software to do it which used CSS code in violation of the CSS licence.
<tyche> It's interesting, but not directly Ubuntu related.  Particularly since it's RealNewtorks.
<wildnfree> But at least I'm trying ;-)
<tyche> Oh, yea.  No problem with that.  It's just that the way the Ubuntu Weekly News is set up, we try to keep to things that are directly Ubuntu related and community oriented.  I appreciate the attempt, though.
<wildnfree> Hard to know what the guidelines are when no-one appears to contribute on this channel!
<tyche> You can always ask me.  I'm happy to help
<tyche> And right now, I've got to fix a bunch of camelcases that the Chief Editor left in an article he wrote up.  LOL
<wildnfree> What are camelcases?
<tyche> wiki links, where there's a capital letter in the middle, like CamelBack.
<wildnfree> The only bit of directly Ubuntu related news I could give you actually dates from last year. It is that the aerial circus troupe I am a member of (Mists of Time) became 100% Ubuntu on its computers last year. Probably not a lot if interest in that though. :-(
<tyche> Actually, if we'd seen that last year we would have put it in.  Something like that is a great human interest link to Ubuntu.
<wildnfree> How about this then:
<wildnfree> This year marks the first anniversary of the British aerial circus troupe Mists of Time converting all its computers to Ubuntu. For a whole year now, all activities such as lesson plans for teaching, all administration and fund raising activities, all artistic production work, and all video production work has been achieved on Ubuntu workstations.
<tyche> Sounds good.  Is there a link I can reference?  (News article, blog site, something like that?  Or even a notation on the Mists of Time page.)
<tyche> Plus any other information you can put in there.
<wildnfree> We haven't got a web site at present but will again soon.
<tyche> Like I said, even a blog would be good.
<johnc4510> hello
<johnc4510> catching up
<wildnfree> I've got my google profile http://www.google.com/profiles/helen.wildnfree
<tyche> Is the blog at http://geekfeminism.org/2009/08/14/when-it-changed-1998/ yours?
<wildnfree> I contributed to it - the blog belongs to Kirrily Robert from ubuntu-women
<johnc4510> wildnfree: if you have a link to that circus troupe thing please paste it here
<wildnfree> We've been mentioned by other people a few times, I could see if I could find some references to those if you like.
<tyche> wildnfree: would Kirrily mind you "contributing" an article to the blog, so we could reference it?
<johnc4510> sure...the only thing we require for the UWN is that it specifically refers to Ubutnu
<johnc4510> Ubuntu
<tyche> (Don't mind johnc4510.  He's having a hard time spelling today.  johnc4510, that's t-o-d-a-y.  Hee hee)
<johnc4510> wildnfree: also, anytime you have an Ubuntu related article to tell us about, just post it here and we'll look it over
<johnc4510> ah
<wildnfree> I have found this blog mentioning us and two of the other instructors Elly Cribbens and Rhys Thomas (founder of our troupe) http://artofdancesam.blogspot.com/2008/06/trapeze-classes.html
<johnc4510> looking
<johnc4510> that's very nice, but it has nothing Ubuntu in it i'm afraid...we only report Ubuntu related news of the recent week
<johnc4510> but please let us know if you have anything later
<johnc4510> thx
<tyche> wildnfree: see PM
<wildnfree> what is PM
<tyche> Private message
<tyche> Depending on the IRC client, you should have a new tab, window, or other reference that you didn't have before.
<tyche> It would probably reference my nickname.
<wildnfree> At last I can put some Ubuntu related news on this channel :-)
<wildnfree> Hello folks: I now have my own blog - Ubuntu And The Art Of An Aerial Acrobat -- http://helen-mccall.blogspot.com/
<wildnfree>  I have said some nice things in it about ubuntu-women
<andv> wildnfree, cool
<andv> wildnfree, looks like you are an enthustiastic contributor
<wildnfree> Thanks, I now need to keep blogging regularly so it doesnt get stale, which means that I am going to have to work harder at some of my interests so I have things to write! :-/
<andv> I saw you wanna become an ubuntu member
<andv> where do you want to start contributing?
<andv> I mean in which area
<andv> e.g developing, art, documentation, IRC help, forums, MLs
<wildnfree> Once I've got a good grip on the Gnome Documentation Project stuff (reams and reams of it) I could volunteer on documentation. I also intend to maintain the openshot-docs package and the cc-publisher package once I get them accepted by REVU.
<andv> wildnfree, are those packages ready already?
<wildnfree> andv: what are MLs
<andv> mailing lists
<andv> wildnfree, what do you mean by 'accepted by REVU'?
<andv> you are not able to upload your packages or what?
<wildnfree> andv: no I'm still working on learning good Ubuntu packaging from the videos that are on the MOTU site, and improving my first ghastly monstosities of packages which accidentally work ;-)
<wildnfree> I don't yet know how to upload to REVU
<andv> wildnfree, that's not hard
<wildnfree> I've spent the last month just learning enormous amounts of things to do what I have been doing
<andv> dput knows 'REVU' as host
<andv> so doing dput revu foo.dsc will do the trick for you
<andv> * .changes
<andv> * foo.changes I meant
<wildnfree> does that upload the package as well as the description  file?
<andv> files that have to be uploaded are set into the .changes file
<wildnfree> These are not packages which are in Ubuntu or Debian yet. So I am producing the first .deb packages for them
<andv> you need to use debuild -option -option
<andv> to choose which kind of upload you may need
<wildnfree> I now need to learn how to use the .changes file properly :-/
<andv> debuild -S -sa includes orig tarball
<andv> debuild -S doesnt include it
<andv> for istance
 * nhandler thinks this discussion might be better suited for #ubuntu-motu
<wildnfree> Aah! All the documentation I found on packaging was assuming that I would be just making changes to an existing package - so I never saw that - brilliant :-)
<wildnfree> nhandler: I tried #ubuntu-motu and got no help at all. I have had far more help from here just now and from ubuntu-women. The response I got from one member of ubuntu-motu was very dismissive and rude.
<andv> nhandler is right ;)
<wildnfree> I know ;-)
<andv> wildnfree, anyway if you need any help just ask on -motu
<andv> if I'm around I'll get to you
<andv> if not someone else will help you hopefully
<andv> wildnfree, and keep working the way you doing
<andv> ;)
<wildnfree> Thank you andv. If I want any help may I private message you when you are on this channel - to keep the channel on topic?
<andv> yes feel free to pm me if I'm around
<wildnfree> Many thanks andv, I will :-)
<andv> if I'm online I'm alwais connected to this channel as well
<andv> np
<andv> have fun with your packaging
<andv> it's nice when you learn
<andv> :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-16
<Pendulum> morning
<scott_ev> morning
<scott_ev> I guess I need to get offa my hump and do my part of this issue
<scott_ev> akgraner: sorry I didn't do upcoming meetings & events over the weekend. I'll get it done this morning
<Pendulum> scott_ev: I think we're all behind so I wouldn't worry so much
<scott_ev> understood.  it doesn't take me long to do my part; I've done it long enough to get pretty efficient
<akgraner> Good Mornng!
<akgraner> morning even
<akgraner> we'll get it out today :-)
<akgraner> we are going with 1-3 sentences and we are going to narrow most of the sections a bit - I am thinking no more than 5 really good inclusions for each section  - if you think we need more we can talk about it
<Pendulum> akgraner: sounds good to me
<akgraner> mdz has been helping me refine some things and since he is a long time supporter and consumer of UWN he offers some great suggestions
<scott_ev> akgraner: meetings & events is complete and in the wiki
<scott_ev> and in the google doc
<akgraner> scott_ev, thank you!
<akgraner> hey just thought you all might want to know -  I just got and email from the Debian News folks - looks like we are going to be doing some cross-collaboration with them
<akgraner> who is active in the Debian community as well as ubuntu that would like to maybe be another point of contact for them?
<akgraner> any fridge editors around?
<akgraner> can someone work on adding the multitouch announcement
<akgraner> http://blog.canonical.com/?p=414
<akgraner> and this afternoon I'll have a story on AppArmor with some quotes from various folks - so we'll get that announcement up as well
<nhandler> I can add the multitouch thing now
<nhandler> akgraner: What type of collaboration with Debian?
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks
<akgraner> just us giving them stories for their newsletter
<akgraner> and they giving us stories to include in ours
<akgraner> also if original content needs to be written working together to get the right people giving quotes etc - details are still being working out but that's sorta it in a nutshell
<nhandler> Did we figure out how content would get shared? IIRC, they use an svn branch that all DDs can contribute to
<akgraner> since we often point to standing on the shoulders of giants and Debian is one of those giants - how can we help people gain knowledge of the ways Ubuntu and Debian work together as well as how people can contribute to both
<akgraner> what do you mean *how* it would get shared - simple they shoot us an email - or I (or someone else) send them and email saying here's what was important this week that relates to you all
<akgraner> but I guess I can talk to partick and see what all we can work out on that - I'll get back to you on that one
<nhandler> akgraner: If their workflow is that people submit to the SVN branch and then their editors simply look through it for stories that need cleaning up, I would hate to see our articles get lost in the cracks for not following that workflow and sending them via email
<akgraner> crap I meant - Jeremiah
<akgraner> nhandler, well I told him  - I am not a developer :-)  so let's see what he comes back with - this also lends itself to how they can incorporate non-technical/non-developers who want to help with Debian
<akgraner> but I'll find out more information
<akgraner> :-)
<nhandler> :)
<Pendulum> akgraner: I'll get to stuff in a little bit, I'm just having a slow day of mentally waking up
<akgraner> Pendulum, it's cool - I haven't added many links  - so we'll get to it I am sure
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> not stressing about it
 * nhandler kicks the forum
<Pendulum> nhandler: what're you kicking it about? (I've been kicking it myself this morning)
<nhandler> Pendulum: My fridge post isn't showing up
<Pendulum> ah
<Pendulum> It's not letting me log in :(
<Pendulum> I get the "thanks for logging in" bit, but when it redirects I'm not logged in :(
<Pendulum> (I'm not the only person having an issue with this)
<akgraner> dpm, ping - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2102  It's not published yet just wanted you to look over it  - Spanish Translation Team - wanted to make sure the format is correct
<dpm> akgraner, looking it right now, thanks for the heads up!
<akgraner> dpm, thanks!
<zkriesse> Boo!!
<akgraner> Once I publish it  - I'll add the forum link then publish to the planet
<nhandler> akgraner: You will need to wait for the forum issue to get resolved before you can add the link. I'm still waiting to add it to my story
<akgraner> nhandler, UGH!
<akgraner> ok well we can at least get it published to the planet :-)
<nhandler> Yeah, I just posted the multitouch thing without the discuss link. No point in continuing to wait
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> nhandler, any idea what's up with it?
<akgraner> (since you are the answer go to guy :-)  )
<nhandler> akgraner: Nope. It got reported to the sysadmins though
 * nhandler has no access on the forum
<dpm> akgraner, ok, I've reviewed the Spanish team interview at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2102 - I just linkified a couple of links and fixed a couple of typos in the answers. It's all yours to publish now. Thanks again for the awesome work!
<akgraner> dpm, thanks!
<akgraner> I'll do that now  - and we will send to planet once the forums stuff gets fixed
<dpm> ok, sounds great!
<zkriesse> Hello fellow newsies
<nhandler> Hey zkriesse
<akgraner> zkriesse, hi!
<zkriesse> Hey my fellow chicago-in nhandler!!!
<akgraner> zkriesse, you gotta forgive me - I am working on 3 interviews and UWN today :-)  I haven't forgot once I have a minute to think I'll get you some information on which wiki pages need what
<zkriesse> And hello akgraner
<zkriesse> akgraner: It's no problem..I'm not yet back to my pc either (back home) so no worries
<Pendulum> akgraner: are you the only person finding links? should I go hunting for some ITB links?
 * zkriesse gives Pendulum a cookie
<zkriesse> :)
<Pendulum> akgraner: I've got one thing in ITV in the google doc. looking for other things, but either i'm not looking in the right places, or they aren't there
<akgraner> Pendulum, sorry didn't move much over - the kids dentist appts took a bit longer than I had planned
<akgraner> ugh the forums still aren't fixed :-(
<Pendulum> ouch
<Pendulum> akgraner: there's no sign of when they will be fixed, either
<akgraner> :-/
<Pendulum> it's a DB error and I'm not sure if the one person who can fix it has been reached yet
<nhandler> Pendulum: I haven't heard anything about them being able to contact him
<akgraner> here is the AppArmor Interview with John Johansen :-)  - http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/AppArmor-makes-it-into-the-2.6.36-Upstream-Kernel
<akgraner> Here's the interview with Ahmed Kamal, Ubuntu Cloud Community Liaison  - http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Ubuntu-s-growing-plans-to-add-more-Cloud-contributors-to-the-Open-Source-Atmosphere
<zkriesse> akgraner: Hey I'm at my pc now
<zkriesse> akgraner: finally....lol
<akgraner> lol - I'm drowning in links for UWN atm
<zkriesse> Ikes
 * zkriesse gives akgraner a floatie
<akgraner> thanks man!
<zkriesse> Totally
<akgraner> woo hoo finally got all 3 interviews out
<pleia2> akgraner: we're having an ubuntu-us this evening (in 2 hours) where I'll be proposing moving to our new wordpress site, I've been sitting on the MI interview so I'd have one less URL redirect to support until the end of time
<pleia2> but hopefully if everyone agrees we can move to the new wordpress site and I'll get the interview out :)
<akgraner> pleia2, oh cool
<akgraner> I thought I missed it for some reason
<akgraner> I realized I wasn't logged into -us so I logged in
<pleia2> :)
<zkriesse> What is the meeting/channel?
<akgraner> 3 interviews in a day is not my smartest move - but news is news and it doesn't happen on my time line right
<zkriesse> Ok course
<zkriesse> That's why it's called news
<pleia2> zkriesse: #ubuntu-us
<zkriesse> Ok...what's that for?
<pleia2> the ubuntu us team
<zkriesse> oh duh
 * zkriesse facepalms
<akgraner> good grief - my kids just told me they are hunger - you mean I have to feed them more than once a day
<akgraner> brb
<zkriesse> LOL
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-17
<zkriesse> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> because I kept getting kicked out of the wiki then the etherpad decided not to work  - grrrr I started adding links for issue 207
<akgraner> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> so if someone wants to start work on it you can
<akgraner> I am almost finished with issue 206  - sigh
<akgraner> but it will go out today  - thank goodness
 * nigelb hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> nigelb, thanks :-)  I know this is a test...
<akgraner> I just know it - someone has a since of humor
<nigelb> test
<nigelb> ?
<akgraner> nigelb, you know something like "God is testing me" :-P
<akgraner> hey can someone post this on the Fridge please - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-August/000747.html
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep
<akgraner> nhandler, if you look at the last bug day announcement it should be easy to just copy and paste the new information
<akgraner> nm  you know what you are doing :-)
<akgraner> internalkernel, ping
<akgraner> ok I have to add the in this issue and UWN will be ready
<nhandler> Great job akgraner
<akgraner> anyone want to volunteer to check it for spelling errors and hotlinks
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks
 * nhandler goes to post sabdfl's announcement on the fridge
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> I was going to ask but you beat me too it
<nhandler> Story is up. I also added a new category forit
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> you rock!
<akgraner> Finally!
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue206
<zkriesse> nice
<akgraner> it's still too long but since 207 is started on the googledoc hopefully we can get ahead of the game this week
<akgraner> who is going to grab which sections?
<akgraner> just so I can check with you all during the week and know how to plan accordingly
<akgraner> the summaries only need to be a couple sentences
<akgraner> and you can use the RSS feed summaries if they make sense to include them
<Pendulum> akgraner: awesome job!
<akgraner> Pendulum, thank you  - and thank you for all your help!
<Pendulum> you're welcome :)
<nigelb> I've grabbed loco news for 207.
<scott_ev> akgraner: I'll have upcoming meetings & events done early
<akgraner> scott_ev, thanks
<scott_ev> np
<akgraner> also leave the LoCo events
<akgraner> :-)
<scott_ev> huh?
<akgraner> leave off the LoCo Team meetings
<akgraner> scott_ev, you can't read my mind :-)
<akgraner> we are getting ready to move those to another calendar this week  - so we can go live with the new Fridge site and all that good stuff
<scott_ev> ah
<scott_ev> I must miss out on a lot, I didn't know there was going to be a new fridge site
<internalkernel> akgraner: ding...
<akgraner> internalkernel, dong
<internalkernel> hows it...
<akgraner> internalkernel, can you take ownership of In the Press this week
<akgraner> I've already started posting some things to the googledoc
<akgraner> I need to update the wiki pages now and get things posted to the Forums and fridge
<internalkernel> yeah, that should be doable...
<akgraner> ok thanks  - I'll touch base again on Thursday to see how goes everything ok?
<internalkernel> my life is still basically upside down, but more and more is comng together... I should have enough spare time to sift through my feeds
<akgraner> holstein, can you look at the in other news this week
<internalkernel> that sounds good, I'll probably need a nudge or perhaps a kick on thursday
<akgraner> Pendulum, rocks the ITB sections
<akgraner> highvoltage, can you do the Planet sections this week?
<akgraner> I'll update the wiki's now so everyone can see it coming together for next week
<Pendulum> akgraner: do you have a list of places you tend to check for ITB? can you e-mail it to me if you do?
<Pendulum> (I have a few in my feed reader, but not a huge number)
<akgraner> yep let me finish updating all this and I'll send them to you
<akgraner> :-)
<holstein> akgraner: im in
<holstein> where is the 'working directory' ?
<holstein> the ietherpad?
<holstein> http://ietherpad.com/UWN
<akgraner> googledoc  - I'll move everything I have so far over in just a few minutes - just posted issue 206 to the forums
<holstein> OK
<holstein> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
 * holstein is on it :)
<highvoltage> akgraner: yep yep!
<akgraner> thanks y'all
<highvoltage> akgraner: could you start the 207 page so long? do you have a template you usually copy and paste it from? I could do that too I guess
<akgraner> highvoltage, yep one sec
<akgraner> you'll see it in just a second
<highvoltage> ok great
<akgraner> ok links and summaries have been added to Issue 207 on the googledoc, the ietherpad and the wiki
<akgraner> hope that gives everyone an easy start
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-18
 * nhandler goes to post Ubuntu 10.04.1
<pleia2> quick nhandler :)
 * nhandler just got home
<akgraner> woo hoo - how is everyone doing with there sections?  (I know I said I would ask tomorrow - but well I am just excited it's all coming together)  I <3 the news team - you all rock!!!
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: Q: how did you specify the names of the ietherpad pages?  I see how to create a public page but not where to specify the name.
<popey> just specify the url as the name of the page
<popey> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ThisPageDoesNotExistButWillWhenYouClickItThenHitCreatePadButton
<popey> like that :)
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, what popey just said - you just make you the url you want to see
<akgraner> you just make the url you want to see - I meant
<akgraner> doh I can't type
<akgraner> popey, we use - http://ietherpad.com/
<akgraner> but same instructions :-)
<popey> I refuse to use that one because the author spammed on twitter :)
<akgraner> no way
<popey> way
<akgraner> how did I miss that one
<akgraner> grrrrr
<popey> I got his twitter account banned
<akgraner> go you!!!!
<popey> every time someone mentioned etherpad on twitter the ietherpad maintainer had a bot which replied to you directly telly you to use ietherpad instead
<popey> heh, I'm a git like that :)
<popey> http://twitter.com/suspended
<popey> er
<akgraner> good grief - he must have been banned before I started mentioning it
<popey> http://twitter.com/ietherpad_user
<akgraner> b/c I never got a DM
<popey> yeah, it was only a matter of days
<nUboon2Age> popey: good to know about the pad.ubuntu-uk.org option.
<popey> I mean, it doesnt really matter too much
<popey> at least pad.ubuntu-uk.org is run by a canonical employee :)
<popey> (and all round nice guy)
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> who Daviey?
<popey> ya
<akgraner> +1 on the all around nice guy!
<akgraner> I honestly forgot you all had that one
<akgraner> maybe I'll move stuff over if you all don't mind
<nUboon2Age> popey: it looks like there were some freedom v. nonfree issues in that controversy since google bought and then buried etherpad.com and ietherpad.com looks like it was a response to that action.
<popey> no
<popey> ietherpad was just _one_ of _many_ opportunistic people to setup an etherpad instance
<popey> ietherpad.com didn't do anything especially amazing
<popey> other than spam :)
<nhandler> Wasn't there talk a while ago about setting up an etherpad on ubuntu.com ?
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: popey: okay thanks for the info and another option. :)
<popey> yeah
<nUboon2Age> popey: oh i see, looking closer at the Google info they opensourced it.  well that's good. not quite buried then.
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-19
<akgraner> nigelb, dpm pleia2 - wanted you all to see this page - I'll add the schedule for the interviews I am working on.  nigelb if you could get someone to add the schedule and links to the Behind the Circle ones as they happen that will be great
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Interviews
<internalkernel> quick someone mention my nick... :)
<akgraner> internalkernel, :-P
<internalkernel> Im trying out xchat, in an attempt to ditch smuxi... but it just doesnt cut it...
<internalkernel> thanks!
<akgraner> I love xchat
<akgraner> but that's just me :-D
<akgraner> and it works beautifully on the n900
<internalkernel> yeah... x-chat is lacking a few features...
<dpm> thanks for the info akgraner
<akgraner> dpm, yeppers - I'll get the translation team interviews schedule added there sometime over the next few days
<dpm> akgraner, if you tell me about the schedule format, I can give you a hand with those if you like
<dpm> just give me a shout
<akgraner> dpm can do I'll add an example or two in ther and I'll be pulling the information from the googledoc spreadsheet
<nigelb> internalkernel: for next time
<nigelb> !ping | internalkernel
<nigelb> (wait, where's the bot?)
<nigelb> #fail
<internalkernel> lol... thanks...
<nigelb> akgraner: we haven't gotten organized yet, we're getting there though :)
<akgraner> nigelb, if you identify who on the spread sheet I'll add them in the order you suggest
<akgraner> I hope the the spreadsheet helps some :-/
<akgraner> I used the names listed as MOTU on Launchpad
<nigelb> akgraner: the spread sheet helps loads!
<nigelb> I'm trying to figure out who's new and who isn't :D
<akgraner> did I include the dates when they were granted membership
<akgraner> I thought I did
<akgraner> so you should be able to sort by that
<akgraner> maybe?
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> oh yeah :/
<nigelb> doh, I should try that when I get the time.
 * nigelb goes to download 10.04.01
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-20
<akgraner> zkriesse, hey!
<zkriesse> akgraner: Holla!
<akgraner> Finishing up a blog post and I'll be right here ok...
<akgraner> :-)
<zkriesse> Roger
<zkriesse> You can skype me too if that works better for you
<akgraner> ok will let ya know  found a broke link brb
<akgraner> zkriesse, gotta pick my son up - he just called but I will be right back should take 30 minutes round trip
<zkriesse> akgraner: Lol
<zkriesse> Ok
<akgraner> this is not my week to explain stuff to people I tell ya
<akgraner> but I'll be right back :-)
<zkriesse> It's ok...i've got time
<akgraner> zkriesse, hey I am back now :-)
<zkriesse> akgraner: holla
<zkriesse> akgraner: did you want to pm or just skype/call me
<akgraner> I have a house full of teenagers and I really don't want to yell at them to keep it down let's just type for tonight - and tomorrow afternoon we can have a call if we need to
<akgraner> that ok?
<zkriesse> fine by me
<cuppachan> hi Amber are you there ?
<akgraner> cuppachan, I am
<akgraner> how are you?
<akgraner> cuppachan, you sent the email to the list about helping?  Or have I confused you with someone else?
<cuppachan> I'm fine thanks for asking.....just got irc set up on my Android...so I thought I'd try to connect to ubuntu-news....i did send in an email offering my services...
<cuppachan> just need a few pointers in what to do next ??
<akgraner> cuppachan, did you get the email I sent with all the links in it?
<akgraner> also are you a wordpress guru by any chance?
<akgraner> cuppachan, what areas of the newsletter interest you?
<akgraner> or does helping with UWN interest you at all?
<akgraner> I'm also in the process of getting the websites that have been used in each section of the newsletter added to a wiki so that if someone wants to be responsible for a section they can easily get their RSS feeds set up
<akgraner> cuppachan, I guess what I am asking what would you like to do?  otherwise I could ask you to tackle something you have absolutely no interest in...
<cuppachan> not a word press guru....but the rss feeds sounds interesting
<cuppachan> will need few pointers at the beginning though ....help me out
<akgraner> cuppachan, yep let me get you some links  - I also started one of the sections as well
<akgraner> cuppachan, here is the wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<akgraner> and what I asked Zach another person on the team to do is this  - go back to like Issue 150 and pick In the Press, In the Blogoshere, or In Other News and add just the site address not the full link that was used
<akgraner> and add it to the the section it was used in
<akgraner> so if you look at the In the blogoshpere section you can see I already started doing that  - those were the links I already had because that the the section on UWN I started writing summaries for about a year ago or so
<akgraner> cuppachan, here is the link to the archives  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Archive
<akgraner> does that make sense?  I know it's a bit tedious - sorry about that
<akgraner> zach is excited about helping with the wiki's as well but I figured two people working on this couldn't hurt :-)
<cuppachan> will look up the sites in my lunch break and get back to you ....cool ?
<akgraner> cuppachan, that would be great!  Thank You!!!
<cuppachan> make sense....I have had a look seems just need to know how many issues back you want me to gonews sectiack ...ill pick in the ..
<akgraner> cuppachan, Issue 150 please :-)
<cuppachan> how many issues do you want me to go back .....ill take in the news section
<cuppachan> if that is ok with you ?
<akgraner> cuppachan, back to issue 150 and in the news is perfect
<akgraner> thank you!
<cuppachan> akgarner,one I work my way up from 150...and collect all the web pages mentioned in the news section....where do you want me to add them to ....that step I'm confused about?
<akgraner> cuppachan, put them under the In the News section on this wiki page please - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<cuppachan> still not sure I have gone to that page and scrolled down to magazine 150...not sure how add/change or have I for it all wrong in my head
<akgraner> cuppachan, I just got back
<akgraner> do you still need some pointers?  I am around now for a couple of hours
<zkriesse> Woo!
<akgraner> zkriesse, hey! I added some links to the ITB Section
<akgraner> and cuppachan is going to work on the in the news section
<akgraner> if you can concentrate on the In the Press that would be awesome
<zkriesse> akgraner: Ok i will try...bit busy the next couple/few days atm
<akgraner> just wanted to let you know who was doing what
<zkriesse> :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-21
<internalkernel> akgraner: hey, didn't forget about you... I'll handle the In The Press section tomorrow morning - does that work?
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-22
<holstein> NEWSIES :)
 * nigelb waves
<scott_ev> newsers
<scott_ev> or is gnusers
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> Gnewsors
<nigelb> lol @ guilty ;)
<internalkernel> akgraner: ping...
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-15
<philipballew> pleia2, is there things I can do for ubuntu-news during the week. is finding news articles needed?
<pleia2> philipballew: yep, you just add them to the google doc
<philipballew> is there say like a catagory I need to sign up for that is my job to look for, or is it first come, first serve
<pleia2> first come first serve
<pleia2> whenever you find an article, just toss it in the doc
<pleia2> at the end of the week we'll review them, move them around and delete duplicates or ones that don't really work for the newslette
<pleia2> r
<philipballew> sounds good. ill go to it this week
<pleia2> thanks :)
<philipballew> any time :) and do they have to be text articles or video articles?
<pleia2> we've always done text
<philipballew> alright. sounds good :)
<holstein> pleia2: i might be back home by then... probably not though
<holstein> ill probably be home about now tomorrow nite
<pleia2> holstein: hm, would the next week be better?
<pleia2> I won't be home by this time tomorrow (after release I need to run out the door)
<holstein> pleia2: probably not :/
<holstein> the monday nite thing is steady for me
<holstein> i usually get in late-ish
<pleia2> ah
<holstein> i have a monday off every couple months
<pleia2> btw everyone, we need editors: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue228
<pleia2> not sure what my next monday looks like since I'll have company in town but I *should* be around late
<pleia2> anyway, dinnertime :)
 * nlsthzn waves
 * NRWlion waves
<nlsthzn_work> So what is the status... has the new issue been proof read enough times (I did scan it myself a few times and all looked well...)
<pleia2> nhandler: another pair of eyes to proof-read would be good
<pleia2> not sure anyone has really gone through it except me
<akgraner> pleia2, have you gotten another proof reader?
<pleia2> not yet
<pleia2> oh, I meant nlsthzn_work above, not nhandler
<akgraner> if not let me know I'll go through it once I finish my lunch...
<pleia2> ah monday mornings :)
<pleia2> akgraner: oh, please do!
<akgraner> 20 mins give or take...
<pleia2> take your time :)
<akgraner> will do...
<nlsthzn_work> pleia2: hehe... no prob I will also go through it once more... slowly... many eyes and things about bugs... ;)
<nlsthzn_work> pleia2: that awesome site you used last time to test all the links already used?
 * nlsthzn_work forgot to bookmark it :p
<nlsthzn_work> OK, so ubuntu stats are still outstanding right...
<nlsthzn_work> ... also top 5 questions...
<pleia2> nlsthzn_work: yep I'm doing them soon
<akgraner> still using the same scrips to pull those pleia2 ?
<akgraner> oh wait do I have those on this machine?  /me wonders aloud....
<pleia2> akgraner: there are scripts to pull the security and updates, not most stats afaik
<akgraner> you're right  - I was thinking of ask Ubuntu...
<akgraner> one sec let me look  - I'll give you a hand..:-)
<pleia2> nlsthzn_work: it's http://validator.w3.org/checklink and I used it :)
<pleia2> akgraner: no worries, I've got it
<akgraner> k
<nlsthzn_work> thanks :)
<pleia2> k, all done
<akgraner> reading it now...
<akgraner> pleia2, finished..:-)
<akgraner> way to many interruptions...
<pleia2> akgraner: will you be around in 2 hours for newsletter release? (was planning on 8PM eastern for release, but my evening time is limited)
<akgraner> yeppers
<pleia2> ok cool :) I'll ping you around 5 eastern then
<akgraner> someone else is picking up the kids at bandcamp so I'll be here...
<zkriesse> akgraner: Hey! Nice to see you on irc :)
<akgraner> zkriesse, thanks - it's just been a weird year...:-/
<zkriesse> akgraner: :/ yeah tht kinda sucks
<zkriesse> Glad things are going better for you finally though :)
<akgraner> me too!  Thank you!
<pleia2> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> pleia2, pong
<pleia2> do you actually want to do the publishing (please do!) or do you want to just learn the script?
<pleia2> scripts
<akgraner> yes
<pleia2> ok, so first step is grabbing all the new scripts from lp:uwn
<pleia2> if you already have an uwn/ from bzr you can just cd into that directory and do "bzr pull" otherwise: bzr branch lp:uwn
<akgraner> ok I've never gotten anything from LP before - people would always just send me the scripts
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> ok one sec..
<akgraner> ok so I had to install bzr - sudo apt-get install bzr
<akgraner> then after that I ran: bzr branch lp:uwn
<akgraner> now I am getting the following error - You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<akgraner> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<pleia2> but it said it branched it, right?
<akgraner> ahh yes
<akgraner> I got - Branched 16 revision(s).
<pleia2> you don't need to write to it and there is no private data, so you can check it out anonymously without a problem
<pleia2> do you have an uwn/ directory now?
<akgraner> I do...
<pleia2> ok, cd into that directory
<akgraner> crap not on this machine I don't
<akgraner> one sec let me create it - can you tell me how to do that from the command line
<pleia2> the bzr command should have created it
<akgraner> oh ok
<pleia2> if it didn't then the checkout failed
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> akgraner@windorf:~$ cd uwn
<akgraner> akgraner@windorf:~/uwn$
<pleia2> great :)
<akgraner> yep it did..
<pleia2> ok, now open up fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl
<pleia2> on line 15 there will be place to put your fridge login name
<pleia2> my $o = WordPress::XMLRPC->new({
<pleia2>         username => 'akgraner',
<pleia2> so put in your username and password for fridge, then save the file
<akgraner> ahh ok so I need to edit the script then...
<akgraner> one sec
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> you don't need to do this every time you publish, this is just initial set up stuff
<akgraner> gotcha - now I opened it from the gui - how would someone open the file from the command line..
<pleia2> nano fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl
<pleia2> nano is a pretty simple text editor that comes with ubuntu
<pleia2> but editing with gedit is fine
 * nlsthzn_work likes nano...
<akgraner> pleia2, between response and content
<pleia2> hm?
<akgraner> line 15 including empty lines?
<pleia2> it's the line just under
<pleia2> my $o = WordPress::XMLRPC->new({
<akgraner> I don't see that - one sec...
<pleia2> says: username => 'FRIDGE USERNAME GOES HERE',
<akgraner> pleia2, I don't think I am looking at the right script - I think I opened the one from my old UWN dir.. one sec let me move it..
<pleia2> ok
<akgraner> ok so I had to go into the Fridge folder then the right script was there
<akgraner> ok edited
<akgraner> and saved
<pleia2> great
<akgraner> sorry for the delay
<pleia2> ok, now are you in the new uwn/ directory?
<akgraner> yep
<pleia2> ok, type: perl publish-uwn.pl 228
<pleia2> we might need a perl or python module somewhere
<akgraner> Can't locate Text/Unidecode.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at publish-uwn.pl line 5.
<akgraner> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at publish-uwn.pl line 5.
<pleia2> sudo apt-get install libtext-unidecode-perl
<akgraner> done
<pleia2> ok, try to run it again
<akgraner> 501 Protocol scheme 'https' is not supported (Crypt::SSLeay or IO::Socket::SSL not installed) at publish-uwn.pl line 21.
<pleia2> hmm
<akgraner> what does that mean in laymans terms
<pleia2> let's see what else needs to be installed here
<pleia2> missing another perl module
<akgraner> ahh
<akgraner> sorry
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> sudo apt-get install libcrypt-ssleay-perl
<pleia2> not your fault :)
<akgraner> done now I get
<akgraner> Can't locate WordPress/XMLRPC.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl line 5.
<akgraner> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl line 5.
<pleia2> ok, unfortunately this one we need to go to cpan for
<akgraner> what does that mean?
<pleia2> at the command line, type: cpan
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> in that directory still
<pleia2> yeah, anywhere is fine
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> ok it's doing something
<pleia2> just let it do it's think, say "ok" or hit enter to whatever it asks
<pleia2> cpan is like apt-get for perl modules
<pleia2> let me know when you get to a prompt like: cpan[1]>
<akgraner> the curser is blinking after: cpan[1]>
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> type this: install WordPress/XMLRPC.pm
<pleia2> answer yes to whatever it asks until you get back to a prompt
<akgraner> um I got a bad luck
<akgraner> and cpan[2]>
<akgraner> now
<pleia2> bad luck?
<akgraner> Failed to change directory.
<akgraner> (remote-directory) Failed to change directory.
<akgraner> Failed to change directory.
<akgraner> Failed to change directory.
<akgraner> Failed to open file.
<akgraner> Bad luck... Still failed!
<akgraner> Can't access URL ftp://ftp.perl.org/pub/CPAN/authors/id/W/W//W/Wo/WordPress/XMLRPC.pm.
<akgraner> Your urllist is empty! The urllist can be edited. E.g. with 'o conf urllist
<akgraner> push ftp://myurl/'
<akgraner> Could not fetch authors/id/W/W//W/Wo/WordPress/XMLRPC.pm
<pleia2> hrm
<pleia2> well that won't do
<akgraner> hmm if my pw wrong in the script let me check something
<pleia2> oh wait
<pleia2> I know what's wrong
<akgraner> ok
<pleia2> you want to type: install WordPress::XMLRPC
<pleia2> sorry, syntax fail
<pleia2> the filesystem calls it "WordPress/XMLRPC.pm" but cpan wants the real name of "WordPress::XMLRPC"
<akgraner> Failed during this command:
<akgraner>  LEOCHARRE/LEOCHARRE-Debug-1.03.tar.gz        : install NO
<akgraner>  ADAMK/Class-Inspector-1.25.tar.gz            : install NO
<akgraner>  ADAMK/Task-Weaken-1.04.tar.gz                : install NO
<akgraner>  MKUTTER/SOAP-Lite-0.712.tar.gz               : install NO
<akgraner>  INGY/YAML-0.73.tar.gz                        : install NO
<akgraner>  LEOCHARRE/LEOCHARRE-Dir-1.08.tar.gz          : install NO
<akgraner>  ANDK/Devel-Symdump-2.08.tar.gz               : install NO
<akgraner>  ROSCH/String-ShellQuote-1.04.tar.gz          : install NO
<akgraner>  LEOCHARRE/Getopt-Std-Strict-1.01.tar.gz      : install NO
<akgraner>  CHORNY/Smart-Comments-1.0.4.tar.gz           : install NO
<akgraner>  LEOCHARRE/LEOCHARRE-CLI2-1.16.tar.gz         : install NO
<akgraner>  LEOCHARRE/WordPress-XMLRPC-1.23.tar.gz       : install NO
<akgraner> that's what I am seeing now
<akgraner> with a prompt at cpan[3]>
 * nlsthzn_work sees that this is tough stuff to do...
<pleia2> nlsthzn_work: this is just setting the environment up, we hope to have the process fine-tuned soon
<nlsthzn_work> :)
<pleia2> once we know all the things to install
<pleia2> akgraner: can you type this again: install WordPress::XMLRPC
<akgraner> yep
<pleia2> see if you get the same error
<akgraner> Running install for module 'WordPress::XMLRPC'
<akgraner> Running make for L/LE/LEOCHARRE/WordPress-XMLRPC-1.23.tar.gz
<akgraner> Prepending blib/arch and blib/lib of 12 build dirs to PERL5LIB; for 'get'
<akgraner>   Has already been unwrapped into directory /home/akgraner/.cpan/build/WordPress-XMLRPC-1.23-R0jOEF
<akgraner> Prepending blib/arch and blib/lib of 12 build dirs to PERL5LIB; for 'make'
<akgraner>   Has already been made
<akgraner> Prepending blib/arch and blib/lib of 12 build dirs to PERL5LIB; for 'test'
<akgraner> Running make test
<akgraner>   Has already been tested successfully
<akgraner> Running make install
<akgraner>   Already tried without success
<akgraner> cpan[4]>
<pleia2> ok, do this:
<pleia2> o conf prerequisites_policy follow
<akgraner> cpan[5]> o conf prerequisites_policy follow
<akgraner>     prerequisites_policy [follow]
<akgraner> Please use 'o conf commit' to make the config permanent!
<pleia2> good, now: o conf commit
<pleia2> then, again: install WordPress::XMLRPC
<akgraner> cpan[7]> install WordPress::XMLRPC
<akgraner> Running install for module 'WordPress::XMLRPC'
<akgraner> Running make for L/LE/LEOCHARRE/WordPress-XMLRPC-1.23.tar.gz
<akgraner> Prepending blib/arch and blib/lib of 12 build dirs to PERL5LIB; for 'get'
<akgraner>   Has already been unwrapped into directory /home/akgraner/.cpan/build/WordPress-XMLRPC-1.23-R0jOEF
<akgraner> Prepending blib/arch and blib/lib of 12 build dirs to PERL5LIB; for 'make'
<akgraner>   Has already been made
<akgraner> Prepending blib/arch and blib/lib of 12 build dirs to PERL5LIB; for 'test'
<akgraner> Running make test
<akgraner>   Has already been tested successfully
<akgraner> Running make install
<akgraner>   Already tried without success
<akgraner> cpan[8]>
<pleia2> hrm, that's annoying
<pleia2> ok, we need to skip the wordpress part then
<pleia2> type: quit
<pleia2> to leave cpan
<akgraner> ok
<pleia2> we can ask nhandler later
<akgraner> cpan[8]> quit
<akgraner> Terminal does not support GetHistory.
<akgraner> Lockfile removed.
<pleia2> alright, now in uwn/ open up publish-uwn.pl
<pleia2> the last line of the file should be: system("fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl $issue");
<pleia2> put a # before that, so it looks like:
<pleia2> #system("fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl $issue");
<pleia2> that will comment out running of that script, which is not working for us right now
<akgraner> ok
<pleia2> once that's done, run the publish script again: perl publish-uwn-fridge.pl 228
<akgraner> ok have a prompt now
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> ok, that will have created uwn/issues/228
<pleia2> so cd into issues/228/
<pleia2> cd issues/228/
<akgraner> akgraner@windorf:~/uwn/issues/228$
<pleia2> in that directory you'll find all the files you need for publishing :)
<akgraner> ahh ok
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> So now it's just copy and paste then?
<pleia2> the one thing we haven't fixed yet is forum.post
<pleia2> so open forum.post in gedit
<pleia2> then go to Search > Replace
<pleia2> search for \n\n
<pleia2> replace with \n
<akgraner> gotcha
<akgraner> but everything else is cut and paste...
<pleia2> then replace all
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> and might want to eyeball them all to make sure everything looks ok
<akgraner> pleia2, I'm not seeing /n/n
<pleia2> \n\n
<akgraner> DOH
<akgraner> nm
<akgraner> ok also is this when you remove work in progress?
<pleia2> oh, doh :(
<pleia2> we should have done that first
<akgraner> ok I'll fix the copies
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> but it's ok, we can run the scripts again
<akgraner> so you would remove it from the wiki and just run the scripts again
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> just getting that detail noted :-)
<pleia2> oh, and add your name as a volunteer
<akgraner> nah..no worries :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: did you want to do that and remove comments?
<pleia2> I can do it if not
<akgraner> I can remove the comments
<akgraner> one sec
<akgraner> is that the only manual part?
<akgraner> removing the work in progress and comments
<pleia2> and making sure the publisher is added to credits ;)
<pleia2> yes
<akgraner> hehe - ok
<akgraner> ok done...publishing now - in what order are you publishing them now
<akgraner> mailing list, Fridge, Forums, other mailing lists?
<pleia2> just a general comment - it's fine to run the publish-uwn.pl script a bunch of times with the fridge section commented out, but if the fridge part isn't commented out only run it once
<pleia2> all the rest of the scripts just dump things in issues/228, but the fridge script actually logs into the fridge and creates a draft, if you run it a bunch of times it'll make a bunch of drafts, no good :)
<pleia2> akgraner: we're following your old release format
<pleia2> so yeah
<pleia2> whatever order you always did :)
<akgraner> ok
<pleia2> the only change is that we don't announce it in a bunch of channels anymore, just here
<akgraner> got from here then lets see if I forget anything
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> yay, thanks!
<akgraner> pleia2, yw
<pleia2> oh! the fridge part
<akgraner> thanks for letting me help
<pleia2> I ran the fridge script
<akgraner> oh ok..cool
<pleia2> so just log into the fridge and review the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 228 - Draft
<akgraner> gotvha
<pleia2> if it's ok just hit publish
<akgraner> gotcha even :-)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> oh wow, I just realized my ubuntu-news post for issue 227 never actually went out to the ubuntu-news list :(
<pleia2> well, it'll hit everyone's mailboxes late
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue228
<akgraner> ok it's all published
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> Thanks for letting me help :-)  Did you grab the logs pleia2?
<pleia2> yep :)
<nlsthzn_work> Yeah....
<pleia2> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<nlsthzn_work> Awesomeness
<pleia2> I'll need to try and replicate the cpan problem
<akgraner> on this machine natty
<pleia2> ok thanks
<akgraner> on my netbook oneric
<akgraner> or however the heck you spell it
<akgraner> -o
<pleia2> one i ric :)
<pleia2> one eye rick!
 * nlsthzn_work thinks people should refer to it as Ocelot... they are way cool
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-16
<akgraner> pleia2, I think of rickspencer3 when I see / hear that
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> does help me remember how to spell it
<akgraner> oh I did nortice that when I made the changes to the wiki then reran the script the changes didn't show up ...in all the files..
<akgraner> but would you wind it I tested that out next week?
<akgraner> to see if it was just me or if I can re-create that
<pleia2> oh no, all yours
<pleia2> I'll get wordpress tested by then too so we can get that working for you
<pleia2> I'm gone over labor day weekend and I think nhandler is going back to school, so hopefully I can snag holstein to do a release soon too
 * pleia2 heads out
<holstein> pleia2: im around now... i think i missed it again though :/
 * NRWlion waves
<philipballew> hello NRWlion
<NRWlion> oh my godness there is someone here :D
<NRWlion> hi philipballew
<NRWlion> hi nizarus
<nizarus> hello NRWlion
 * nlsthzn_work waves
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-17
<jbicha> here's a nice Gnome 3 interview, not sure if works for UWN or not but a lot of Ubuntu is from Gnome 3
<jbicha> http://derstandard.at/1313024283546/Interview-GNOME-Designer-Jon-McCann-about-the-future-of-GNOME3
<pleia2> unfortunately if we included all articles about upstream projects we'd have no room for actual Ubuntu news
 * pleia2 checks out the interview though :)
<jbicha> pleia2: that's fine, I can just post some articles and it's up to y'all to decide whether it's worth putting in the UWN or not
 * nlsthzn_work is also gald for somethint to read :p thanks jbicha ... been a long boring night thus far
<jbicha> I'm not going to get upset if it doesn't measure up
<pleia2> jbicha: thanks!
<jbicha> ...and maybe some people here just like to read the news :-)
<jbicha> np
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-18
<holstein> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> holstein: pong
<holstein> pleia2: o/
<holstein> i know you were saying collecting articles was too much for you
<holstein> and i agree
<holstein> is there anything happening to get others onboard?
<holstein> there might be some duplication, but it might be nice to have a person, or persons per section collecting
<holstein> i dont feel like i can personally do much more that the summary writing im doing unfortunately
<pleia2> holstein: I've blogged a couple of times to get people to add sutff to our etherpad, and philipballew said this week he'd collect some and add them to the google doc (doesn't look like he's gotten around to it yet though)
<holstein> might need to recruit some folk...
<holstein> i'll try and keep that in mind, and see what i can do
<pleia2> yeah, blog posting clearly isn't enough, I think I need to do some direct nagging :)
<holstein> i know we have 'what goes in what section' up somewhere on a wiki
<holstein> i think that would be really easy for 6 or 8 new folks to do
<pleia2> I don't think it matters if people put them in the wrong section, we can move them around later
<holstein> nearly effort free for that many people
<pleia2> do your best, we'll sort them later
<holstein> pleia2: yeah... just folks to throw *something* in
<pleia2> I think the key thing is telling people they need to be strictly ubuntu related
<pleia2> almost every newcomer wants to submit generic linux or app articles, which don't really fit
<pleia2> (I probably did too :))
<holstein> yeah, i wasnt clear about that either... the 'in other news' section was where i was trying to put general linux things that would effect ubuntu
<holstein> anyways... i'll try and troll #beginners a little harder for help
<philipballew> pleia2, doin it tonight/tommorow. its on the scheadule
 * holstein high-fives philipballew :)
<philipballew> i can recruit some folk to
<pleia2> yeah, in that section I tend to put articles that are generic but somehow mention ubuntu (top list of games, btw here's how to install them in ubuntu, top server distros - ubuntu is #3! etc)
 * philipballew wanted to wait till later so there would be more stories
<holstein> philipballew: i think even if we just get some folk to just join this channel regularly, and see what we do
<philipballew> whats a good way to get the word out?
<pleia2> ask your friends, tell them to join here :)
<holstein> blogging is a great idea actually
<holstein> but, yeah, we'll just have to say 'come here, and check this out!'
<philipballew> i could post a blog about it to planet ubuntu maybe?
<philipballew> convince them its cool
<holstein> theres got to be folk who want to contribute, and dont know how or where
<philipballew> if you dont help ubuntu news you are a square
<holstein> even trolling... #ubuntu... not that i want to ever go there
<holstein> philipballew: hehe
<rww> holstein: #ubuntu is strictly for Ubuntu support, please don't advertise things in there :)
<holstein> rww: im not suggesting spamming the channel
<pleia2> philipballew: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3883 is my last blog post about it, so you could write something similar
<holstein> if you could say to someone after they ask 'how do i help?'
<holstein> "may i PM you?"
<holstein> then, you invite them here
<pleia2> I'd prefer anonymous users who don't join here edit the etherpad rather than the google doc
<holstein> rww: would that be acceptable?
<rww> holstein: not really, no
<holstein> rww: yeah?
<holstein> if someone asks 'how can i help?'
<rww> though I'm now interested in whether there's a page of Ubuntu teams with simple introductory tasks that need help, and if not why not
<holstein> and a PM is initiated?
<holstein> thats not cool?
<rww> holstein: no, it isn't
<holstein> in a /query?
<holstein> thats not in the channel at that point
<rww> holstein: it's another one of those things where if everyone did it, it'd be a problem.
<philipballew> i think holstein has a good idea here
<philipballew> everyone wont rww
<holstein> rww: sure, but, whats the answer then?
<pleia2> rww: right now it's up to teams themselves to write their own introductory tasks page, and most teams don't do it
<holstein> the new user says 'how can i help?'
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams is a nice teams list though
<holstein> whats the response
<rww> holstein: !contribute | username, generally
<holstein> !contribute
<rww> no ubottu in here ;)
<pleia2> it's on our roadmap (which kinda lives in my head) to fix our wiki to get some introductory tasks up
<philipballew> we should have one
<holstein> so, we need the news team on that page
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<holstein> who do i see for that?
<rww> or on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu , which I think I might add to that factoid
<rww> would be easier since it's a wiki :)
<philipballew> holstein, whoever editited it last maybe?
<pleia2> that's a complicated question, we had a whole session about improving those pages at UDS (have to work with Canonical for ubuntu.com stuff)
<pleia2> but yeah, we should be added to the ContributeToUbuntu wiki
<pleia2> maybe once we fix our wiki
 * nlsthzn_work turns his back for two minutes and all hell breaks loose in channel... /ativate lurk mode +stealth +shields
 * rww adds that wikipage to !contribute
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved comes up when i run !contribute
<rww> holstein: I just changed it.
<holstein> rww: O I C
<rww> (on ubottu, will percolate out to the ubot clones in an hour or six)
<holstein> so... one of us adds to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu and we are good then right?
 * holstein trying to keep up ;)
<pleia2> holstein: well, we need to fix our wiki so it's friendly to newcomers and accurate
<holstein> pleia2: we are supposed to have a global jam
<pleia2> it's not really right now, lots of legacy stuff there from when we had a single editor in chief rather than a team, no "get started quick" page, etc
<holstein> wiki maintaining is on the top of the list
<pleia2> nice :)
<holstein> pleia2: hopefully its at a time when i can bother you about some details
<pleia2> holstein: unfortunately I'm going to be visiting family global jam weekend :(
<pleia2> not much tube time
<holstein> pleia2: nah, thats good for you :)
<pleia2> yeah I'm excited, haven't seen one of the aunts I'm visiting for 10 years!
<pleia2> now they just live 2 hours away by plane, shameful that I haven't visited sooner :)
<philipballew> pleia2, is there a clear understandinf here for everybody on what to do? it seems like maybe if we could assign that people would get more done?
 * nlsthzn_work is but a humble Ubuntu user with limited skills except that he is willing... so if anything ever comes up that needs a hand please yell loudly with clear instructions and a handy undo-button
<philipballew> ^ me to!
<pleia2> philipballew: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Jobs
<pleia2> needs a little cleaning up, but tat's the basics
<pleia2> we can't really strictly assign people though, if one person fails to do their job then the whole newsletter fails to get released
<pleia2> people just pick jobs and do them, the editor for the week (usually me) grabs people to picks up the slack
<pleia2> s/picks/pick
<philipballew> whos the editor?
<philipballew> if its not you?
<philipballew> or has it just been you forever now?
<pleia2> I just started in june :)
<pleia2> nhandler could be editor, akgraner did it for over a year
<pleia2> but anyone with a firm understanding of the process could (I'm sure holstein could too)
<philipballew> holstein, is the man
<akgraner> It's not a hard job and it's even less time consuming now - like pleia2 said once you have a firm understanding it's a cakewalk
<akgraner> ok maybe not a cakewalk but you know what I mean
<pleia2> it's mostly about nagging people and making sure we hit deadlines :)
<philipballew> if you ever feel like stepping down and need one, i am happy to take that over. but your doin a great job
<pleia2> the most tiring part is that it never ends (yay released! oh ... more news to gather to start again)
<akgraner> pleia2, and nhandler are a team that rocks! :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll be around again Monday - can I try the scripts again?
<pleia2> philipballew: not much to "step down" from, we're a team and whoever can do it each week just does it (it's been me lately because I've had time)
<pleia2> philipballew: once you're familiar with it all we'd be happy to let you do it :)
<akgraner> I just want to make sure I have that process down...
<akgraner> I'll try to help some this weekend but Pete is only home Saturday and Sunday and then leaves again for a week..
<philipballew> makes sence. college starts soon so i actually have a stable schedule. id love to do that if needed. its only a few hours a week i see
<holstein> i missed philipballew...
<holstein> maybe he's around while akgraner and i and the other LoCo folk are working wikis for the jam :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-19
 * nlsthzn waves
<philipballew> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/power-cog-icon-oneiric/
<philipballew> ^kinda cool
 * pleia2 adds to goog doc
<pleia2> we're looking pretty good https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit?hl=en_US
<pleia2> people can dive in with summaries whenever, I'll send out the call for summaries officially tomorrow
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-20
 * nlsthzn waves
<rww> evenin'
<nlsthzn> rww, morning :)
<pleia2> nlsthzn: sshh, it's still yesterday here
<nlsthzn> hehe... I come from the future... it is sunny :)
<rww> or maybe it's tomorrow. I've always hoped California would split off and fall into a time vortex.
<pleia2> some days I think it has
 * nlsthzn will have a look at the links and get cracking on some summaries a bit later :)
<pleia2> yay!
<pleia2> I have company this weekend, so I'll be in and out
<pleia2> well, not /yet/ their flight was delayed so they won't be here for another hour or so
<nlsthzn> oh yes, your family... enjoy :)
<pleia2> nah, family is in 2 weeks! this is my fiance's friend from high school
 * pleia2 has an excuse for every weekend, really
<nlsthzn> oh ok... got to make the most of every moment :D
<pleia2> :)
<nlsthzn> time for summaries
<nlsthzn> Ugh... two summaries and distracted already :/
<nlsthzn> I should stop reading all the news in the week so I find them more interesting for the summaries :p
<pleia2> ok, sent out the email asking for summary writers
<pleia2> time to get cracking :) https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<NRWlion> hi there
 * rww will be around later today to do summaries or whatever :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-21
<pleia2> anyone available for summaries today? We have a bunch to do :) https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<holstein> pleia2: im around later
<holstein> i can 'bat cleanup' on them
<pleia2> :)
 * jledbetter peeks before getting back to work
<holstein> jledbetter: thanks :)
<Myrtti> I'm trying to write a summary but Mark's text is so messed up jumble that I feel like I'm writing a novel already...
<Myrtti> I give up, brain no worky
<jledbetter> heh
<akgraner> Still need some summaries written...? I'll take a look and give hand...
<holstein> yeah... still quite a few actually
<akgraner> alrighty which section do you want me to grab?
<holstein> akgraner: i say, just put your name in when you are editing so we dont duplicate
<holstein> and go for whatever you want
<akgraner> alrighty didn't know who was working on what...didn't want to duplicate effort
<akgraner> holstein, dinner is ready so I'll be back in a few
<akgraner> I've claimed a few more so I'll knock those out in just a few
<holstein> akgraner: thanks a bunch :)
<holstein> yeah... you and i just knocked a nice chunk out
<akgraner> back
<akgraner> I'll finish those two I still have my name on
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-13
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: writing the post for the fridge
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, post submitted, if akgraner, pleia2 or nhandler could please take a look at it and check if it's fine
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: thanks :) but we typically just copy verbatim exactly what the mailing list post has, not rewrite it
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, got it
<pleia2> (especially in this case, I asked the poster to mail the list exactly what he wanted to see on fridge :)
<pleia2> brb
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> updated the post, copied the exact mail, and fixed a couple grammar error
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: great, looks good, all done editing?
<JoseeAntonioR> let me double check
<JoseeAntonioR> done now
<pleia2> just updated the citation and added planet tag so it'll go to the planet
<pleia2> thank you :)
<pleia2> published
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: wanna follow up to the email to let them know it's been posted?
<JoseeAntonioR> sure :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :) *
<pleia2> you rock
<JoseeAntonioR> you too ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> btw, about comments moderation, I'll get to that every now and then
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, seems I can't
<pleia2> once you're full fridge editor you will be able to
<pleia2> which should be soon :)
<JoseeAntonioR> great :)
<JoseeAntonioR> btw, page 1 are all complaints and pingbacks
<JoseeAntonioR> and questions
<JoseeAntonioR> page two: pingbacks, questions, and appropiate comments from smeg fridge and sheet sets I think
<JoseeAntonioR> and page 3, do "great news :)" count as a comment?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: these are all questions I struggle with :)
<pleia2> the short answer "I don't know"
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> we should set a minimum word count for comments
<pleia2> is that easily done in WP?
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, there should be a plugin for that
<JoseeAntonioR> let me take a look at it and I'll get back to you
<pleia2> plugins are tricky since they all need to be code-reviewed and approved by Canonical before they'll isntall them :\
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<JoseeAntonioR> then a template mod may work
<pleia2> also needs code review
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<pleia2> probably not worth it if it's not part of core WP to be honest
<JoseeAntonioR> I found this: http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/minimum-comment-length/
<JoseeAntonioR> but nope, not part of core WP
<JoseeAntonioR> also, may be worth to disable pingbacks
<pleia2> yeah, that's a good idea
<pleia2> they are almost all useless
<pleia2> ok, I need to go get some rest, thanks for reviewing those :)
<JoseeAntonioR> np, see you tomorrow! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> 3pm your time, right?
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dholbach!
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: mind a pm before I head to bed?
<dholbach> not at all
<MrChrisDruif> Middag
<MrChrisDruif> s/Middag/Afternoon
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: around for publishing? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: yep!
<JoseeAntonioR> was about to ping you about that
<JoseeAntonioR> anything I should know before starting?
<pleia2> I don't think so, can you do a hangout?
<JoseeAntonioR> sure! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> done, and invited
<pleia2> haha, I was setting one up too
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<pleia2> gah
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: timeout?
<pleia2> silly plugin crashing :)
<pleia2> ok, we'll explain it here!
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<JoseeAntonioR> skype is there if you want to give it a try
<pleia2> so this *should* all be explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<pleia2> so we're currently on step 11 :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<pleia2> so first I open up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue278 and spot check it for any obvious problems
<pleia2> then I go to edit it to add the "In This Issue" section
<pleia2> how we decide what goes here is largely up to the releasers descretion, usually you just pick the best dozen or so headlines from the week and put them there
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, should I include Ubuntu Stats and updates and security in there?
<pleia2> yeah, the last few will pretty much always be the same
 * pleia2 notices Featured Podcasts headline still in there without anything else
<pleia2> I'll let you know when I'm done and post a diff
<pleia2> while I'm in here I can also do #12, removing stray comments
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<pleia2> and I'll remove "Work in progress"
<JoseeAntonioR> then, no comments or extras at all
<JoseeAntonioR> question:
<JoseeAntonioR> in case of words as LoCo, should the `` also be included in headlines?
<pleia2> no, only where they become linked
<pleia2> in headlines they don't :)
<pleia2> in this bulletpoint list they do, so I need to add them
 * pleia2 waits for wiki
<JoseeAntonioR> updated now :)
<pleia2> right, so you can see the changes I made: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue278?action=diff&rev2=14&rev1=13
<pleia2> now I do one last eyeball of it to make sure it looks ok
<pleia2> then we get the scripts!
<pleia2> the scripts live in launchpad, get them via: bzr branch lp:uwn
<pleia2> (anonymous is ok if you don't have bazaar set up, you won't be making any changes)
<JoseeAntonioR> it's set up, and already branched
<pleia2> then I: cd uwn
<JoseeAntonioR> and perl publish-uwn.pl?
<pleia2> and open up publish-uwn.pl in an editor
<JoseeAntonioR> ooh
<pleia2> at the bottom there is a line: system("fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl $issue");
<pleia2> for now we comment that out, since we'll run that script separately
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<pleia2> (it has a lot of dependencies and sometimes running publish-uwn.pl doesn't quite wrk the first time)
<pleia2> now you do the: perl publish-uwn.pl 278
<pleia2> you can run it too, so you can see the files it creates :)
<JoseeAntonioR> you do, or I do?
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok
<pleia2> it won't publish anything itself
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, that's cool!
<pleia2> now open up issues/278/ubuntu-news.email and go to the bottom of the file to see if it's complete (it usually isn't on the first run for some reason)
<pleia2> if it cut off randomly somewhere, run the perl script again
<JoseeAntonioR> fortunately, it's complete
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> now what I do is create a plain text email
<pleia2> and use the To: and Subject: from that file
<pleia2> I also make sure I'm not using my personal signature in the email, and that I'm using my @ubuntu.com address
<pleia2> hmm, actually, maybe you should do this
<pleia2> let me add you as a moderated poster so I can review the message
<JoseeAntonioR> ok! :)
<nhandler> pleia2: Isn't everyone moderated on ubuntu-news@ ? Or did we change that?
<pleia2> nhandler: yeah, I just realized that
<pleia2> so he should be able to send to it as it is now
<pleia2> actually, need to check moderation settings
<pleia2> should be ok
<JoseeAntonioR> some lines are cut in two lines, is that ok?
<pleia2> as long as they wrap at 80 lines, that's normal
<pleia2> if it looks good, go ahead and press send :)
<pleia2> I'll review it on the list admin side
<JoseeAntonioR> they're 72-characters lines
<pleia2> ok, I'll look when it's sent
<pleia2> should be ok
<JoseeAntonioR> sent
<pleia2> hm, mailman only wants to show an exerpt of the message
<JoseeAntonioR> even if you click the [1] link?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> I'm sure it's fine, just confirm in the email you sent that it ends with the "Except where otherwise noted, this issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution ShareAlike 3.0 License" and no personal signature
<JoseeAntonioR> that's it!
<pleia2> ok cool
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news/2012-August/000356.html :)
<pleia2> looks good
<pleia2> now we send all the other emails
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<pleia2> so open up issues/278/ubuntu-news-team.email and do the same
<pleia2> and then issues/278/loco-contacts.email
<pleia2> (I assume you're already subbed to these lists)
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<pleia2> perfect :)
<pleia2> now you can do the microblog
<pleia2> copy that text into twitter
<pleia2> jasna is now handling G+ and Facebook
<pleia2> and also say it here in this channel
<JoseeAntonioR> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<JoseeAntonioR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue278
<pleia2> eventually we'll also have our own UWN twitter account, but we're trying to track down the owners of @UWN and @UbuntuNews first
<JoseeAntonioR> so, in the meanwhile, should I use the #uwn hashtag?
<pleia2> nah
<JoseeAntonioR> there it goes!
<pleia2> great!
<pleia2> ok, now for the next one we want to run the fridge script
<pleia2> i'll actually run this and you can proof it after
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<pleia2> if you look at fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl
<pleia2> it has a place for username and password, do you have a username/password for fridge, or just openid?
<JoseeAntonioR> both of them
<pleia2> ok, cool
<pleia2> so I ran it:
<pleia2> elizabeth@r2d2:~/uwn/fridge$ ./publish-uwn-fridge.pl 278
<pleia2> Use of uninitialized value $credits in substitution (s///) at ./publish-uwn-fridge.pl line 41.
<pleia2> Use of uninitialized value $credits in concatenation (.) or string at ./publish-uwn-fridge.pl line 49.
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=5127&action=edit
<pleia2> elizabeth@r2d2:~/uwn/fridge$
<pleia2> doh, that means it didn't grab the credits properly, I think it's an encoding issue, so we'll need to add those manually
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<pleia2> but go ahead and open that link
<pleia2> can you edit it? I just realized with me as owner you might not be able to :)
 * pleia2 changes author to JoseeAntonioR 
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> let me check
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, I can
<pleia2> great, now you'll want to add the credits
<pleia2> so start:
<pleia2> <li>Elizabeth Krumbach</li>
<pleia2> etc from the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue278
<pleia2> once that's done, do a preview to make sure it looks ok, and then you get to test all the links and fix the ones that broke due to encoding issues (fun!)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<pleia2> save the draft and let me know when you're done :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I have 4 broken links
<pleia2> ok, so copy the proper links from the wiki
<pleia2> and put them in the post
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, seems like you added Featured Podcasts to the in this issue section
<pleia2> oops :)
<pleia2> you can remove that
<JoseeAntonioR> ok :)
<pleia2> I pulled it from the wiki
<pleia2> nhandler: btw, the forums script is still putting in too many \n
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: there are three links that still don't work!
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: ok, go to the wiki and copy them from the table of contents, so like
<pleia2> replace: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue278#Oliver_Grawert:_The_Bamboo_Feeder_-_automating_continuous_ARM_image_tests
<pleia2> with the link from the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue278#Oliver_Grawert:_The_Bamboo_Feeder_.2BIBM_automating_continuous_ARM_image_tests
<JoseeAntonioR> done that, with that exact link, and doesn't work!
<pleia2> :\
<JoseeAntonioR> weird
<JoseeAntonioR> saved the draft, and works now
<pleia2> ah, there you go
<pleia2> yeah, it doesn't always autosave quickly :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, done and submitted
<pleia2> ok, looks good, I'll publish
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/08/13/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-278/ \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
<pleia2> alright, now the next step would be sending the forum.post to a forum moderator
<pleia2> our forums are at: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=243
<pleia2> currently akgraner, nhandler and I can post there for the team
<pleia2> and while you were working on fridge I went ahead and posted it ;)
<pleia2> once we get you moderator there I'll show you how we manage that, but its not worth explaining just yet
<pleia2> now we update the wiki!
<pleia2> so go to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<pleia2> update that page to point to 278 as the current issue, and make 279 the Next Issue (work in progress)
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, I don't think I ever managed to track down the cause of the forum line break thing (I can't remember if that existed in the old version of the script that someone else made)
<JoseeAntonioR> should I leave August 6 - August 12 or just August 6-12?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: you can change it to say August 6 - 12
<pleia2> once that's done, directly to this link and change from 277 to 278: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Current?action=edit
<pleia2> and finally, go to the archive and add the issue: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Archive
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, current edited and still redirecting to 277
<pleia2> yeah, it's just cached in your browser
<pleia2> it works fine :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok then :)
<JoseeAntonioR> added to the archive
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> all done! now we start the next week :)
<pleia2> usually at this time I go ahead and create the template for the next week
<pleia2> so if you want to do that, go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue279
<pleia2> and select the template "UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate"
<JoseeAntonioR> copied, and saved
<pleia2> great
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: http://i.imgur.com/AOQwc.jpg  <-- Hot Sauces
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> now I need some peruvian hot sauce
<pleia2> thanks JoseeAntonioR!
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: I can get you some ;)
<pleia2> now I need to get back to work :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: thanks to you for taking your time :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll just upload the missing images
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I actually might have some... I have like 25+ bottls
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<bkerensa> I even have some South Korean Hot Sauce ;p
<JoseeAntonioR> all of them seem to be mexican
<bkerensa> nah a few from Brazil and Costa Rica
<nhandler> pleia2: Just pushed a very rough draft of a script to publish mailing list posts to the fridge (it saves them as a draft, it does not publish directly)
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-14
<cprofitt> hey hggdh
<pleia2> nhandler: great!
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm still tweaking it, but if you could try using it occassionally, that would help.
<pleia2> nhandler: will do :)
 * nhandler hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-18
<JoseeAntonioR> post about uds-r reg being open sent for review
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-19
<pleia2> er, looks good, published :)
<pleia2> oh, need to give photo credit
<pleia2> can you still edit?
<JoseeAntonioR> let me check
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, can't
<pleia2> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> sorry about that, forgot it
<pleia2> no worries, sorted :)
<pleia2> no summaries for UWN have been written yet, can anyone pitch in? http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> holstein: you maybe? :D
 * pleia2 writes some summaries before bed
<pleia2> oh yeah, these are my saturday nights ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, that's how it goes pleia2
<MrChrisDruif> Sunday morning here.
<pleia2> goes ok :) hoping I can get to sleep soon
<pleia2> good morning
<holstein> pleia2: its going to be tight today... i'll check back in though when im idle and around the computer
<holstein> pleia2: in the AM for sure, i could clean up whats left, if there are any
<pleia2> ok, thanks anyway :)
<pleia2> ok, who's up for some summary writing? :D http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> ok, copied over a bunch of sections, still need a few summaries in blogosphere, other news and podcasts
<pleia2> still need 7 or so summaries
 * pleia2 works on stats
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll check if I can do some, just finished with some u-PE stuff
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-12
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue329
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-15
<jose> pleia2: hey, a cross-post about the Ubuntu Server book would be suitable for the fridge?
<pleia2> jose: sure
<jose> ok, I'll do it in a while then :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> jose: you'll probably want to use the ml2fridge script in ~uwn
<jose> that's what I was thinking about :)
<jose> thank you!
<pleia2> sure, lmk if you have trouble
<jose> ok!
<jose> pleia2: the script needs Text/Unicode.pm but I can't cpan Text::Unicode
<pleia2> jose: getting an error, or..?
<jose> doesn't exist, it says
<pleia2> weird
 * pleia2 has a look
<pleia2> Text::Unidecode
<pleia2> not Unicode
<pleia2> libtext-unidecode-perl
<pleia2> ^^ ubuntu package
<jose> oh, great thanks!
<pleia2> I prefer packages over cpan when possible
<jose> I usually do cpan as I just replace the / by :: and that's it, no package searching :P
<pleia2> I don't really take time to manage cpan, so things just end up being a mess
<pleia2> packages on ubuntu just take care of themselves along with everything else
<jose> pleia2: btw, looks like I've still got the editor status, not admin anymore
<pleia2> I didn't change anything, let me see
<jose> sure
<pleia2> hmm, actually I can't see users at all
<pleia2> looks like I lost admin too
<pleia2> are you still able to post?
<pleia2> should be able to with editor
<pleia2> I'll submit a ticket
<jose> yeah, I can publish :)
<jose> pleia2: there's a little thing I don't understand. Jorge mentions "a list 'shown in this page'" on the email, but there's no link or whatever. What should I link to?
 * pleia2 looks at the email
<jose> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2013-August/006442.html
<pleia2> I'd just drop (shown on this page)
<jose> ok, cool
<pleia2> there used to be a LoCoTeamsList wiki page that was never kept up to date and was long ago redirected to loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<pleia2> the former did least team leads, the current page doesn't get that specific
<jose> hmm, maybe it'd be interesting to get that feature in the loco portal
<jose> I'll file a wishlist bug :)
<pleia2> I need to take a break, bbiab (or tomorrow :))
<jose> ok, talk to you then!
<jose> (article is published)
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> "We've been tightening up access to all our systems following the forums incident.  Chances are we'll just re-enable your admin account, but I'll have to check."
<pleia2> "chances are?" seriously?
<pleia2> I sure hope so, I can't do my job here if canonical keeps my access revoked
<pleia2> not pleased
<pleia2> I understand their need to tighten things down, but I *am* using openid already and they DIDN'T EVEN TELL US
<pleia2> (for those of you who weren't here last night, I lost my admin access on fridge.ubuntu.com)
<Unit193> Lovely... 0_o
<jose> pleia2: I feel the same as you, let's hope this gets solved asap :)
<jose> pleia2: I'm thinking, the fact that we're getting only-openid auth will make some scripts useless
<pleia2> jose: not useless, just less automatic until I finish rewriting them
<pleia2> elizabeth@coruscant:~$ task add rewrite fridge scripts to use openid auth
<pleia2> Created task 26.
<pleia2> ^^ earlier today ;)
<jose> oh, didn't think that could be done :)
<pleia2> in the meantime we can have them spit out the fridge html to stdout and we copy it in
<pleia2> I haven't looked closely at it, but I'm sure there are openid modules for perl
<jose> I hope so
<jose> maybe the 2fa key may be added as a variable
<pleia2> some warning that they were doing this sure would have been nice, not thrilled about having to make time for this
<pleia2> just surprise! you're kicked out
<pleia2> it's terribly demotivating
<jose> yeah, when I got home today I ran to uonair to check if we had the same
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-17
<pleia2> articles sent off to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-11
<jose> I'm completely exhausted today, so I'm moving the articles and pulling stats / finishing blogosphere summaries tomorrow before publishing
<jose> email sent to editors
<pleia2> jose: thanks, I'll review
<pleia2> ooh, I'm going to be home for 2.5 weks, I can do a blog post about recruiting for summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-12
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 378 for the week August 4 - 10, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue378
<Unit193> Links seem fine.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jose> pleia2: thank you :) I was about to do it, I now have classes on the evenings :(
<pleia2> jose: I know you've been super busy lately, figured I'd take care of it since I was around+awake :)
<jose> :)
<pleia2> fridged the UGJ announcement
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-14
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks for your feedback, it helps a lot :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: UWN still of interest but just don't feel like I can continue contributing at the moment  :o(
<pleia2> not quite sure how to encourage people to be more committed when even getting them to casually get involved is difficult, but knowing why you quit helps us try
<pleia2> yeah, I understand
<PaulW2U> a difficult one for sure. A few months ago I went the last 100+ releases and noted those that added their name to the newsletter
<PaulW2U> what we see now was inevitable given the results that I saw. Several would contribute for odd weeks here and there
<PaulW2U> and other would contribute for a few weeks and never be seen again. Strange.
<Unit193> I never even do enough to add myself..
<PaulW2U> Unit193: But you do other things for the Ubuntu project though
<pleia2> probably half the folks who volunteer to get emailed never contribute at all
<pleia2> they also don't ask to be removed, or communicate in any way, it's weird :)
<pleia2> clearly lyz@ubuntu.com > /dev/null
<Unit193> Hrm, I believe I got a picture of a cat from that address.
<pleia2> seems likely
<PaulW2U> I can understand non-English speakers finding summary writing difficult and many will never volunteer for doing an editorial review
<PaulW2U> But English speakers don't have that excuse one they have volunteered
<PaulW2U> Summary writing is easy. You just have to look at how it was done previously by someone else  ;o)
<pleia2> or so I thought :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-10
<ahoneybun> pleia2: think you can make it to fossetcon again this year
<ahoneybun> ?
<pleia2> ahoneybun: unfortunately not
<pleia2> my editor is going to kill me if I don't stay home and work on my book soon :)
<ahoneybun> oh right lol
<pleia2> oh, fossetcon is the one in november
<ahoneybun> yea
<pleia2> not going to that because I will have just come home from 1 month of travel
<pleia2> need kitty time <3
<ahoneybun> my dad said my dog was missing me during my week away
<pleia2> aw
<ahoneybun> she's always so hyper so hard to tell if it was me
<ahoneybun> lol
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> my cats do get upset when I'm gone for a while :\
<pleia2> when I come back they sleep on me for like 3 days
<ahoneybun> I'm making plans for a release party like yours from debian
<pleia2> then they go back to ignoring me at night
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> I'm working out a way to make werewolf themes paper plates
<pleia2> haha, cool
<ahoneybun> just wonder if food coloring would work on the plates lol
<pleia2> Debian is fun because toy story, Jessie was a great one
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I saved a link to that werewolf pushie
<ahoneybun> still need to buy thata
<ahoneybun> *that
<ahoneybun> can you see this: https://keep.google.com/#LIST/1439172389363.119496814
<ahoneybun> ?
<pleia2> haha, google searches for: werewolf birthday party
<pleia2> so good
<pleia2> no, it goes to my google keep :)
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> lol
<pleia2> gosh, now I want to do a werewolf release party
<pleia2> but I'll be in Japan
 * pleia2 never home for October releases
<ahoneybun> wow Japan
<ahoneybun> I'm wondering how hard this would be: https://www.colourbox.com/preview/2781732-illustration-on-theme-of-halloween-wolf-and-red-moon-silhouette-avatar.jpg
<ahoneybun> make plates like that
<ahoneybun> cut one and paste it to another one
<pleia2> or pumpkins :)
<ahoneybun> fast twitter
<ahoneybun> XD
<pleia2> do you have pumpkins in florida?
<pleia2> hehe
<ahoneybun> we do
<ahoneybun> I love pumpkin pie really
<ahoneybun> pumpkin plates or craving a werewolf in one?
<pleia2> carving a werewolf into one
<ahoneybun> I've never done that
<pleia2> carved a pumpkin?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> http://www.teachpreschool.org/2013/10/the-value-of-a-paper-plate-pumpkin/
<pleia2> I don't even know how to respond to that :) is it not a florida thing, or just you?
<ahoneybun> me
<ahoneybun> my ex did it with her family
<pleia2> it's fun if you don't slice your hand open with the knife
<ahoneybun> yea that kinda kills the fun
<pleia2> :)
<ahoneybun> or you
<ahoneybun> depending on where the cut is
<pleia2> it does
<ahoneybun> but anyway
<ahoneybun> it would be cool
<ahoneybun> plus a whole new thing
<ahoneybun> I've been thinking about cookies/cake
<ahoneybun> so many ideas
<pleia2> :D
<ahoneybun> I found this today: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/Materials
<ahoneybun> been wondering about it
<ahoneybun> there was a project at akademy called WikiFM for Class Courses
<pleia2> it's dead :(
<ahoneybun> http://en.wikifm.org/Main_Page
<ahoneybun> Yea I see
<pleia2> I think it was just too much work for a volunteer team
<pleia2> I still lurk in #ubuntu-learning, but it's been a few years since anyone did anything
<ahoneybun> wondering about bring it back
<pleia2> we had a moodle instance for a while, some former ubuntu contributors wrote some content
<pleia2> you're welcome to!
<ahoneybun> wound need to see what needs updating
<ahoneybun> mostly everything I would think
<pleia2> yeah
<ahoneybun> first thing would be the images on that page
<ahoneybun> for each course
<ahoneybun> I wrote to the WikiFM mailing list to see what everyone thought about it
<ahoneybun> damn login
<pleia2> ah yes, old ubuntu branding
<ahoneybun> damn login is stuck
<pleia2> oh yeah, the wiki takes like 10 minutes for me to log into
<pleia2> 5 minutes for the first try, 5 minutes for the second
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> my strategy: never log out
<ahoneybun> it does it anyway
<ahoneybun> doesn't help with my new SSD
<ahoneybun> I do have some ubuntu design assets
<ahoneybun> pleia2: I'm working on a new Ubuntu Materials banner first
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<jose> PaulW2U: cool. I'll take care of releasing later today, finalizing some ubuconla stuff :)
<Unit193> pleia2: Oh sorry, it got lost in my screen windows again!  http://ubuntupodcast.org/2015/08/07/s08e22-daniel-the-wizard/ seems to be cloudflare offline, but likely not important.
<PaulW2U> above link seems to be ok now
<PaulW2U> jose: great - if you have any problems with the forums let me know as I can definitely help you there :)
<jose> PaulW2U: cool! thanks!
<jose> working on publishing now
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-11
<jose> eek, had to run, working on it now
<jose> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue429
<jose> aand forums look good
<PaulW2U> just need to make sticky :)
<PaulW2U> and unstick #428
<jose> PaulW2U: looks good now? :)
<PaulW2U> excellent!
<jose> \o/
<PaulW2U> actually you need to remove the link from the top of the post
<PaulW2U> and the title above the image
<jose> huh?
 * jose checks
<jose> ooh, right
<jose> thanks, PaulW2U :)
<PaulW2U> good - and off to work I go :(
<jose> have a great day!
 * jose goes to bed
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-14
<PaulW2U> So who is taking care of the release this weekend? jose? pleia2?
<jose> PaulW2U: half and half :D I'm doing both summary writers and editors, and Lyz is taking care of the release itself. I'm travelling all monday and she's on tour now, so we're dividing it :)
<jose> PaulW2U: also, if you'd be down for training on how to release a UWN, I'd be more than glad to guide you through the process anytime soon
<PaulW2U> Thanks jose, I like to know what's who is doing what. I get a little worried when I don't see anything happening and I know pleia2 is travelling.
<PaulW2U> I did do one release but it did not go well as the wiki instructions weren't totally up-to-date.
<jose> hehe, happens :)
<jose> there's definitely room for improvement there. we can walk through it again and see what needs adding/editing/removing
<jose> what do you think?
<PaulW2U> But yes, I should really know how to do more even if it is only knowing how to send out the summary writers email :)
<jose> it's all in a shared doc, so should be easy
<PaulW2U> I'm thinking that some of the summary writers have lost interest as the email often gets sent very late.
<PaulW2U> If you want to share some secrets then I'll be around until 2300 UTC :)
<jose> it'd have to be another week, getting stuff ready for TXLF right now
<jose> sorry about that
<PaulW2U> No problem.
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-15
<jose> whoops. missed deleting one word, but email out to summary writers
<PaulW2U> Interesting. I got jose's email but the copy that I auto forwarded to Gmail was treaded as spam :(
<PaulW2U> Doesn't normally happen with pleia2's email though..
<nhandler> PaulW2U: I setup some filters for most Ubuntu/Debian mailing lists and marked the 'Never Flag as Spam' box. Prior to that, I would miss the occassional email (especially those from people with foreign names or that looked like giberish or another language).
<PaulW2U> Thanks nhandler - never used Gmail filters before - didn't really need to
<PaulW2U> I was just wondering whether the low turnout of summary writers some weeks is down to Gmail's filtering :)
<nhandler> PaulW2U: I would guess it has more to do with interest/availability of the volunteers than anything
<ahoneybun> jose: your email was in my spam btw lol
<jose> ahoneybun: wat
<ahoneybun> Gmail
<jose> i r no spammer
<ahoneybun> we'll I know that lol
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-16
<PaulW2U> Added a few more articles and written summaries but sill around nine to do
<PaulW2U> It seems it was just me and CG this week for whatever reason
<PaulW2U> jose, I'm not sure I have the time or the energy to finish the summaries this week
<PaulW2U> Perhaps bullet point blogosphere?
<jose> PaulW2U: I'm gonna take a look at it in a while, no worries
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-15
<pleia2> moving stuff over to the wiki
<pleia2> too tired to do much editing, I'll go over it more in the morning
<pleia2> a bit too much editorializing on the boredpanda article :\
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue478
 * pleia2 fixed boredpanda summary
<pleia2> sending off to editors
 * pleia2 sleep &
<pleia2> will release early today since I'm on the east coast this week and I'll be at a LUG meeting when I usually publish
<pleia2> so if anyone is around to review in the next couple of hours, I'd appreciate the help :)
 * tsimonq2 yawns and stretches
<tsimonq2> I'm awake
<PaulW2U> pleia2: editorial review done; doesn't mean I'm back though; happy PHLing :)
<pleia2> thank you PaulW2U :)
<tsimonq2> hmm "Steph Wilson of Ubuntu Design reminds us of a competition to write an app that converges across devices using AdaptivePageLayout." I'm not sure if this needs correcting or not. AdaptivePageLayout might need to be briefly explained because some people might not know what that means. Thoughts?
<pleia2> you're welcome to add a few words of blurby explaining
<tsimonq2> ok, except, I don't exactly know what it is... :P
<tsimonq2> I'll DDG though
<pleia2> lmk if you can't figure it out, I'll explain
<pleia2> once I figure it out too
<tsimonq2> ok
<pleia2> hahaha
<tsimonq2> heheheh
<tsimonq2> oh nice
<tsimonq2> there's a little explanation in the article
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: want to help with the release?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: sure
<pleia2> ok, I'll prep the wiki and then run the script so we're working from the same files
<tsimonq2> ok
<pleia2> sorry, got pulled away
<Unit193> pleia2: Looks good.
<pleia2> and now the wiki is being slow /o\
<pleia2> thanks Unit193
<pleia2> tsimonq2: http://princessleia.com/temp/478/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: can you do forums and fridge?
<tsimonq2> ok, in 5 mins?
<pleia2> sure
<tsimonq2> thanks
<pleia2> I'll get started on the rest
<tsimonq2> ok starting forums
<tsimonq2> forums done, starting fridge
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 478 for the week August 8 - 14, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue478
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> Fridge done
<pleia2> cool, working on emails now
<pleia2> social media done, wiki is done
<pleia2> I think that's it :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-18
<tsimonq2> ooh Jono Bacon is doing an AMA! http://www.jonobacon.org/2016/08/17/join-reddit-ama-30th-august-2016-9am-pacific/
 * ahoneybun does not car
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-20
<pleia2> really, really slow news week, we're going to skip this week
<pleia2> enjoy summer vacation ;)
<tsimonq2> o/ pleia2 ;)
<pleia2> o/ t
<pleia2> o/ tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I *was* on vacation, but came home early, uncle I went with (camping) had to come home early :(
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-14
<PaulW2U> tsimonq2: re your comment simonq2guiverc_t: For this week I don't care if it's a light one, we need to get back to being the Ubuntu WEEKLY Newsletter ;)02:25
<PaulW2U> why the change in thinking?
<PaulW2U> UWN has always been a weekly newsletter
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: Because we've done so many two week issues lately that it would be inaccurate to call it the Ubuntu WEEKLY Newsletter if we don't get back on track.
<PaulW2U> So you or someone else needs to be around on Sunday evening to copy to wiki, write outstanding summaries and send email to editors?
<PaulW2U> is that happening every week?
<tsimonq2> Not the editors part of it, because I don't think to and we don't frequently get editors any more...
<tsimonq2> But in general it's just publishing every week
<PaulW2U> Summary writers and editors need to be kept informed of any issues that you are having
<PaulW2U> You need to be proactive in recruiting new contributors
<PaulW2U> UWN can't survive with just you and guiverc_t contributing each week
<PaulW2U> I'm only saying this as I care about UWN even though I no longer contribute
<tsimonq2> I don't mean to be rude, but you're stating the obvious. :)  I have been trying to recruit people, there's another summary writer besides guiverc_t but we need more editors and more summary writers, I agree.
<tsimonq2> But this has been on my mind.
<PaulW2U> How many summaries do you write on Sunday when it's time to send the editor's email?
<tsimonq2> Maybe one or two nowadays.
<PaulW2U> Bullet pointing so many sections of UWN is an admission of a lack of contributions
<PaulW2U> *Every* section apart from just one or two should have summaries written
<tsimonq2> Probably, but we've just started bullet pointing because we don't get summaries for Blogosphere. Again, I don't intend to be rude, but you're stating the obvious. This has been and is on my mind.
<PaulW2U> Bullet pointing is an admission of defeat
<tsimonq2> I disagree.
<PaulW2U> I'm sure that we are thinking along the same lines but UWN is not now what it was
<tsimonq2> I agree.
<PaulW2U> Anyway, my reasons for writing here what I have will become clear in the coming days.
<tsimonq2> Alright...
<PaulW2U> ;)
<guiverc_t> i have no issue with lists, and many of the recent lists i made.
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-15
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 516 for the week of August 8 - 17, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue516
<tsimonq2> Urgh
<tsimonq2> Wrong end date
<guiverc_t> re: editors email ...  i haven't sent editors email as i'm not confident with scripts (only first run this week) but maybe in a week or two tsimonq2
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-16
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: ack
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Please be more careful on the dates, I've been trusting you without looking carefully ;)
<guiverc_t> i haven't touched dates on gdoc since you said not too awhile back; i'm likely to have copied date from there but sorry if typo or err
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: It's all cool :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-18
<guiverc_t> i saw the horrid (tue-thur) date earlier .. yuk/wtf; sorry if me  :)
<guiverc_t> uwn: didier roche's ubu gnome shell in 5 days - group yes/no poll or thoughts?
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-13
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: reading .
<Bashing-om> rebooting - back soonest.
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: Wild_Man :  edits made to the 540wiki. Any other chnages at this time ?
<guiverc_d> i like it a lot Bashing-om ; sorry but should we limit the problem (s/that is stopping the dist-upgrader/that is stopping the dist-upgrader from working for a small number of users/  ie. insert "for a small number of users"?  I love your text though Billy
<Wild_Man> Looking Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: Wild_Man takes the credit on dist-upgrader ... :) ..  as to " small number of users" I gather it is universal for all that have not changed the GUI updater settings to "any" , I advise we leave as is .
<Wild_Man> Me too
<guiverc_d> no probs
<Bashing-om> We all happy with the wiji then as is now ? Pending what additions come up this afternoon and tomorrow morning - knowing "In this Issue" And "WIP" is still to be dealt with .
<Bashing-om> Have I forgot something .. or removed something I should not have ....
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, everything looks good if you missed anything I am not seeing it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Practice makes perfect :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes it does
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux 4.18 Arrives With Some Big Changes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134108 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Pitivi Video Editor Gains UI Polish, Video Preview Resizing @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134356 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Wild_Man> pleia2, tsimonq2 with krytarik away at this time only guiverc_d can publish to the fridge, you may want to give access to bashing-om or myself so we can publish there if we need too
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om I am reviewing the wiki page for issue 540 under "In this Issue" the list of what is in this issue is missing
<Wild_Man> Welcome back krytarik
<Bashing-om> Any other additions or changes befor I close out UWN540 for publishing ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om I am reviewing the wiki page for issue 540 under "In this Issue" the list of what is in this issue is missing
<Wild_Man> Everything else looks okay
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: A fact .. awaiting that to do untill confirmed there is nothing else to add .. and then remove the "WIP"
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay, good to go then,
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I did add " KDE Frameworks 5.49.0 Released " . A bit terse but I think it suffices for what it is . Look ?
<Wild_Man> looking
<Wild_Man> It is okay
<Bashing-om> we:) .. Running with it then as is . We want to await Chris' arrival to start the publishing ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, is he approving it every week while krytarik is gone?
<Wild_Man> He is not online
<Wild_Man> No go ahead
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will be back in about 30 minutes and I will do the social media publishing
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yes and no .. It has been just Chris and I to do the publishing here lately .. and I have no social media accounts to complete the process myself.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: As we are set // I complete the wiki .. and we Dew-eettt .
<Wild_Man> I can not the fridge but I ask for access to be able but I have not heard back I imagine everyone is busy
<Wild_Man> back in 30
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man:  we wait for Chris .. then - for the Fridge.
<Bashing-om> UWN540 set to go .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, thanks
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Looks like krycek has connection issues :( .. All set now to go for publishing . Say the word .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes it does
<Wild_Man> yes lets do it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Doing the Emails at this time then .. gimme a tic to fire up and I advise when sent .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ubuntu-news.email sent but I got conversion warnings in my client .. can you verify what I sent ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Good to continie on ?
<Bashing-om> continue*
<Wild_Man> looks good, continue
<Bashing-om> :)
<Bashing-om> And forum posted :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, social media done, just need the fridge
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: All rite ! .. We will await Chris to do the fridge .. before proceeding to purge Gdoc . I now do the re-directs, however.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay that was my thought as well
<Wild_Man> Hi krycek how are you?
<krycek> Trying to keep my Irssi alive apparently. :P
<Bashing-om> Hey krycek :) .. recouperated ?
<Wild_Man> I noticed, when we approve an email to the M/L does the person who sent it get a notice that it was approved?
<Wild_Man> If I remember correctly they do not
<krycek> Wild_Man: Nope, but you get the approved mail to your inbox if subscribed, of course.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I personally have not seen so .
<Wild_Man> krycek, yes that I know, but my curiosity is because I sent a couple to lists that I am not a member of and have not received a reply
<krycek> Wild_Man: Oh if you are the sender - in this case neither, yep.
<pleia2> you can check the list archives to see if it showed up
<pleia2> (assuming they are public, as most Ubuntu ones are)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it seems you do not get mail from the mailing list Bashing-om I am thinking you do not want to receive them that why you did not see the email about the IRC Council I am guessing
<Wild_Man> pleia2, good to know, thanks!
<Wild_Man> I did not know they are mostly public
<Wild_Man> pleia2, the email have been approved already
<Wild_Man> have/has
<pleia2> good :)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: A couple of lists I am not on .. due mostly to my ignorance .. still have yet to submitt for the UWN membership :(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay
<Wild_Man> I approved one a little while ago about simon becoming a ubuntu core developer, that is awesome!
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Does this listing need cleaned up: https://launchpad.net/~uwn/+members ? .. and there were 2 people in "pending". What is the proces to get " Bashing-om " added ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, no I do not think they clean those up or not often, if someone expires they move from approved the the expired list is all as far as I know, If you apply to the team pleia2 approve you and I think simon also
<Wild_Man> I do not have that kind of access on this launchpad team like I do on others
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K :)
<Wild_Man> if chris does not show up we will have to figure out another way to publish to the fridge or wait on him
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Chris I expect in about 15 minutes or so .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, that is good
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I do not recall Chris' locale .. but it is now early Tuesday for him :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I do not know it all, I try to learn where everyone is from but I have not asked him yet with everything that has been going on since we started uwn back up
<Wild_Man> I am going to practice with irc commands so I will bbiab if you need anything
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K; We all caught up less the Fridge . I do not know that Gdoc is needed to get it out .. Gdoc is not in sync anymore with the wiki .
<Wild_Man> No, the data is pulled from the wiki
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Good to know .. one less thing now to be concerned about .
<pleia2> should just add krytarik to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-news-leadership so they can manage the ~uwn membership (everyone else is inactive)
<pleia2> done
<Bashing-om> pleia2: :) taking care .. appreciate the effort ( and the skills) .
<pleia2> with that membership, krytarik can also add new fridge editors
<pleia2> you're welcome
<Wild_Man> good deal
<Bashing-om> krycek: Wild_Man : No Chris yet .. krycek do the Fridge post ?
<krycek> Maaaybe..
<Wild_Man> No access
<Bashing-om> krycek: We can continue to be patient and hopeful .. else see if we can kick it up stairs - somewhere - :P
<krycek> That is, in light of that I'm still working hard on catching up on the last two weeks and that I even had to troubleshoot and stabilize my IRC connection first, I decided after two issues Chris has done there he could do this one too. :)
<Bashing-om> krycek: Patience .. we await and see .. I do not recon there is a real hard dead line to getting the Fridge post out :)
<Wild_Man> hi guiverc
<guiverc> Congratulations Unit193 :)  MOTU & PPU (pre-package uploader?)  Congrats !
<guiverc> Howdy Wild_Man
<Unit193> Per-, and thanks.
<Wild_Man> Awesome news Unit193
<guiverc> thanks - yeah I misread the wiki sorry
<Unit193> 'Tis fine.  Thanks Wild_Man.
<Wild_Man> I saw the email needing approval so I approved it so we can have a record and get it in the letter
<Bashing-om> guiverc: When you get set, mind posting to the Fridge for us ?
<guiverc> no probs...
<Wild_Man> Unit193, did I send the launchpad email to the right place to see if I can joint the IRC Members Team? I am pretty sure I did
<Wild_Man> joint/join
<guiverc> loco events opens to top-of-page - i'll ignore unless comment ..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: No commnet as above my skills to know .
<guiverc> ignored it..   published - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/13/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-540/
<krycek> guiverc: Happens on some special characters - just copy the correct link from the generated wiki page.
<krycek> Pretty sure it won't be the first nor the last broken link in this regard though. :P
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Think we all done then .. soon as I see the bots pick it up .. will clean Gdoc .. and call 540 a wrap :)
<Bashing-om> And we have confirmation  :)
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-14
<guiverc> updated & works now.. , thanks krycek
<Bashing-om> OK, Let's do UWN541 - ready set ; Go .
<guiverc> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter 540 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/13/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-540/
<guiverc> Bashing-om, first two entries in #541 done ... (two new dev notices)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, you are on the ball!
<Bashing-om> guiverc: : Hot to trot :) And we are off and running ... 541 here we come .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: When Things Become Bizarre @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/when-things-become-bizarre.html
<Unit193> Wild_Man: You mean the email?  You appear to have emailed the list.
<Wild_Man> Unit193, not sure I contacted the members team about membership and then I nominated myself for the Council
<Wild_Man> I think it was through launchpad
<Wild_Man> I need to make a phone call
<Wild_Man> yes it was through launchpad to the admins of the team
<Unit193> Which is an unusual way to do that.
<Wild_Man> oh
<Wild_Man> Unit193, in this announcement it gives the launchpad contact info for the members team https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2018-July/001890.html
<Wild_Man> Actually it says contact the IRC council and it took me to launchpad to I went to the IRC Council launchpad page and contacted them that way since it did not give the IRC M/L in that section only for nominations
<Wild_Man> That is on me, I was busy and still not a 100 percent yet
<Wild_Man> Is that going to be an issue?
<lotuspsychje> nice work on putting meta release new in uwn guys!
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: You report it ./.. we post it :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter 540 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/13/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-540/ (by guiverc)
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-15
<Wild_Man> lotuspsychje, things did get a bit of topic in the other channel, Tin_Man is he not the one on the IRC Council
<lotuspsychje> dont worry Wild_Man just tryed to turn the tide a bit
<lotuspsychje> Wild_Man: we often see, in the morning things going out of hand offtopic when ops are alseep
<Wild_Man> I understand, as a moderator on the forum for sic years I get it
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Wild_Man> lotuspsychje, I was reading that a little chat is okay as long as it is not busy but must stop as soon as someone asks a question but it was going a little to far
<lotuspsychje> yeah i dont mind neither, its a thin red line for sure
<lotuspsychje> but it has boundries right
<lotuspsychje> i also suggested it polite so
<Wild_Man> Indeed I agree
<Wild_Man> I know
<Wild_Man> I have no issue with what you said or how you said it
<lotuspsychje> i know
<lotuspsychje> Wild_Man: did bashing-om talk about the lts upgrade path article?
<Wild_Man> lotuspsychje, to who?
<Wild_Man> we put it int he newsletter
<lotuspsychje> yes, but with the recent release of the path, bashing-om asked if to remove the article?
<lotuspsychje> as shorty after latest UWN the path got open
<lotuspsychje> or just wait for the news for next week?
<lotuspsychje> what do you think
<Wild_Man> wait for next week because we have it posted in many places and would take to much work
<lotuspsychje> okay good, ill let him know
<Wild_Man> I have tried to upgrade and I still get not available I think it depends on the server I am doing something wrong
<lotuspsychje> aha that would explain the slowness is main
<lotuspsychje> think every box will react another way
<lotuspsychje> GUI the upgrader gtk has been recently updated
<Wild_Man> The time difference from the UK to where I live in the States I suspect
<lotuspsychje> we have seen a few users doing the lts upgrade in main
<Wild_Man> I tried that way earlier too and it did not show an upgrade but it might now
<lotuspsychje> Press Alt+F2 and type  update-manager -c   into the command box.
<lotuspsychje> from the releasenotes
<Wild_Man> tring
<Wild_Man> It did finally update
<lotuspsychje> !yay
<Wild_Man> indeed
<lotuspsychje> we should add this in !ltsupgrade
<lotuspsychje> lemme suggest a trigger
<Wild_Man> krytarik has final say on what we include
<lotuspsychje> i mean in the factoid
<Wild_Man> Oh
<Wild_Man> Sounds good
<lotuspsychje> <lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade
<lotuspsychje> <ubot5> Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<lotuspsychje> ill suggest
<Wild_Man> 18.04.1 I available now
<Wild_Man> I/is
<lotuspsychje> great
<Wild_Man> I have it installed now
<Wild_Man> worked great
<Wild_Man> netflix goes out at midnight every night
<lotuspsychje> how does this look !ltsupgrade is The upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not get offered for the upgrade: Press Alt+F2 and type update-manager -c into the command box. Please make a backup before upgrading.
<Wild_Man> looks good
<lotuspsychje> tnx, and forwarded to ops
<Wild_Man> nice
<Wild_Man> Do you have ops in any channels
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> im just a volunteer :p
<Wild_Man> I started out on the forum as someone needing help then starting helping, I do not help much anymore I work behind the scenes but occasionally I have time and help with wifi issues
<lotuspsychje> cool
<Wild_Man> I have ops in #ubuntuforums for the last 6 years but I almost never take ops
<lotuspsychje> i see :p
<lotuspsychje> im off to the beach today Wild_Man have anice sleep ok
<lotuspsychje> and ttyl
<Wild_Man> enjoy
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<Wild_Man> welcome
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Andres Rodriguez: MAAS 2.4.1 released! @ http://www.roaksoax.com/2018/08/maas-2-4-1-released
<krytarik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue539#Ubuntu_Server_development_summary_.2BIBM_31_July_2018 - just skimming over the recent issues occasionally already, this post is neither on the Planet, but rather should have gone under Meeting Reports as per usual.
<krytarik> https://lubuntu.me/xenial-5-released/ - meanwhile I see this one ended up in the blog section..
<krytarik> (While it would have been appropriate to not include it at all - because it wasn't the only flavor taking part in the release.)
<krytarik> Also, I would have found appropriate that if I don't take any part in an issue, I don't get listed as contributor as otherwise usual either.
<krytarik> (To be fair to either the one who didn't actually take part and those who did.)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: But it was your scripting that produced the result :P Why you were included in the credits :P
<krytarik> No kidding. :D
<krytarik> Bashing-om: I was going to further refer to the Meeting Reports section and mention that I've set up notifications on the wiki for "MeetingLogs/Security/.+" (along with "UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter(/.+)?") earlier to help keep track of the Security team ones (more info at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnSubscribing) - but then noticed that the mistyped single quotes rather than backticks in "Lo''Co ...
<krytarik> ... Events" in the summary of issue 540 there currently makes all following text italic - plz to fix. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: ack.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Zorin OS 12.4 Released, Available to Download Now @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134370 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-16
<krytarik> "A video of Hong Jen Yee's youtube presentation is provided." - I had a shuckle on this one btw, because it makes one wonder what topic the presentation is about. :P
<krytarik> It would appear the wiki sometimes just skips the notification on changes.. :3
<krytarik> (Thanks, Bashing-om!)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Eh ... we should have caught that one !
<krytarik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue540#Fresh_Snaps_from_July_2018 - similar to the one I mentioned earlier, this should have gone to the Canonical section instead.
<krytarik> "Server Team – 7 August July 2018 - https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/08/07/ubuntu-server-development-summary-07-august-2018" - alriiight.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: ^ only one I could find .. Do you have a source for all the " Meeting Reports " ?
<krytarik> Well, 1.) I was more referring to the "August July" there, and 2.) all meeting reports done currently are either on blog.ubuntu.com or the mentioned wiki section.
<krytarik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Security - to put an exact link on this.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Added to my check lost :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu, Debian, RHEL, and CentOS Linux Now Patched Against "Foreshadow" Attacks @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-debian-rhel-and-centos-linux-now-patched-against-foreshadow-attacks-522335.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: CentOS Linux 7.5 Operating System Is Now Available for IBM POWER9 Architecture @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/centos-linux-7-5-operating-system-is-now-available-for-ibm-power9-architecture-522336.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 4.18 Gets First Point Release, It's Now Ready for Mass Deployments @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-18-gets-first-point-release-it-s-now-ready-for-mass-deployments-522337.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Major Zorin OS Linux Release Is Coming This Fall Based on Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/major-zorin-os-linux-release-coming-this-fall-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-522338.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNU Linux-Libre 4.18 Kernel Officially Released for Those Who Seek 100% Freedom @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnu-linux-libre-4-18-kernel-officially-released-for-those-who-seek-100-freedom-522340.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.30 Desktop Environment Gets Beta 2 Release Ahead of September 5 Launch @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-30-desktop-environment-gets-beta-2-release-ahead-of-september-5-launch-522341.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian-Based Q4OS Linux Operating System for Raspberry Pi Goes Stable @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-based-q4os-linux-operating-system-for-raspberry-pi-goes-stable-522343.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Applications 18.08 Open-Source Software Suite Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-18-08-open-source-software-suite-released-here-s-what-s-new-522344.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Happy 25th Birthday, Debian! @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/happy-25th-birthday-debian-522345.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu Development Newsletter #9 @ https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-development-newsletter-9/
<tsimonq2> >_>
<tsimonq2> krycek: Ooh ooh ooh, can it be included?
<krycek> Yeep, already noticed - and since it's way in time, of course!
<tsimonq2> ...but it's always on time. :D
<krycek> Yes, on yours.. :P
<tsimonq2> Is there any other time? ;)
<krycek> "Woop, we forgot - sooorry!"
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Valorie Zimmerman: Akademy: closing time @ http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2018/08/akademy-closing-time.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Valorie Zimmerman))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Release Roundup: Communitheme, Cantata & VS Code @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134352 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E23 – Twenty-Three Tales - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/08/17/s11e23-twenty-three-tales/
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-18
<guiverc> Congratulations Simon (tsimonq2) on becoming a Ubuntu Core Developer..  Well done !!
<tsimonq2> Thank you!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: AMDGPU-PRO 18.30 Radeon Linux Driver Released with Support for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/amdgpu-pro-18-30-radeon-linux-driver-released-with-support-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts-522348.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 4.18 Now Available for Linux Lite Users, Here's How to Install It @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-18-now-available-for-linux-lite-users-here-s-how-to-install-it-522349.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<krytarik> guiverc: Hi.  I noticed earlier that the latest UWN post on the Fridge is missing the "Issue" in the title - would you be so inclined to add that, as well as amend the slug (URL) too? :P
<guiverc> krytarik, i didn't add title so it stood out, so a decision could be made on if appropriate before a summary was written..)
<krytarik> ...What?  I'm referring to "Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter 540" vs "Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 539"
<guiverc> sorry I misunderstood (didn't pay enough attention sorry; i thought you were talking about a softpedia admgpu-pro/radeon add to #541,, looking,,'
<guiverc> slug url?  more info please
<krytarik> And on that one I'd go with whatever Bashing-om decides - as he is the one who usually takes care of all the driver-related posts.
<krytarik> The URL of the post - you can edit it at the top of the post editor.
<krytarik> It's fine to change it as I think it's not linked anywhere.
<guiverc> okay I see what you mean - I'd suggest no change; planet & fridge feeds people have may not work, my liferea feed has it without 'issue'.. & thus would fail to load (I can test..
<guiverc> i could try and remember (unlikely) or change after next issue (or later) when it won't be as noticeable should people read via rss.feed readers...
<krytarik> Well, the Planet is filled from feeds, and the feed itself would just get an updated entry too - but yeah, I'd also be fine with just letting it slip this time, just wanted to mention it at least. :)
<guiverc> sorry krytarik , i didn't notice - I had a prior one on a window besides at the time...  Sorry
<krytarik> I simply copy the subject from one of the emails we send out. :P
<guiverc> yeah, I suspect that was my mistake; instead of copying, just type it out as faster - UWN comes out fast but is usually typed without the "Issue" -- finger memory took over :(
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I have my doubts on the AMD driver article . Not only is it OEM, seems to me it only supports the W series cards, no ?
<guiverc> drop it then please Bashing-om - i know nothing about graphics; it's strong point was 18.04 in title really :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I got no hearburn to drop it . but let's await our editor in chief to see what he thinks ( for my continued edification) - As a big step in AMD driver support, it might be of general interest in that AMD supports linux.
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-19
<krytarik> Bashing-om: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/08/18/%23ubuntu-news.html#t22:50 - already relegated to you on the matter. :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: looking.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: The article is pulled . I thought that was your opinion on including it :P
<krytarik> I'm curious where you got that impression from. >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Lemme look again .. I looked on Gdocs and no longer saw it . Presntly I am very addle brained .. well is dry - No water !
<krytarik> Speaking of which, advancing further through my email inbox, I just notice we didn't include this one yet: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2018-July/002785.html - I wonder if we should just bundle it with the new ones in this issue then.
<krytarik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChadSmith/DeveloperPerPackageUploadApplication
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Sure, I think Chad's acceptance should be reported . old news though .. ya want it appended to the list or at the head of the list, as would befit older articles . ?
<krytarik> I think we should append it with a not in parentheses that it was on July 30 already.
<krytarik> Woop, I mean note.
<krytarik> Give current things preference, that is.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K; I try and blunder through this .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Nope - not able to blunder my way . in attempting to add to the list I get a bullet in place of the placed asterisk . What am I not doing right ?
<krytarik> Aha, apparently the settings you can set in "Tools → Preferences" are per user.
<krytarik> Which is where I disabled most of the automatic stuff here earlier.
<krytarik> Dropping the theme Hub post, because it's all the same old thread.
<krytarik> Changed the ML links to the original ones on the devel-permissions list - for context.
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-12
<Bashing-om> guiverc: what thinks of WIKI591: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue591 ?
<Unit193> https://ubuntu.com/blog/issue-2019-08-05-kubeflow-0-6-release and https://www.notebookcheck.net/Orange-Pi-Zero-LTS-A-new-Raspberry-Pi-alternative-that-costs-US-10-and-should-run-cooler-than-its-predecessor.428908.0.htm are dead, one of the other domains is timing out.
<Bashing-om> Unit193: Yukkie .. checking - thanks !
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^^ strange that https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/05/issue-2019-08-05-kubeflow-0-6-release/ completes but as "ubuntu.com/blog/" does not :( In the meantime I change it back to insights.
<guiverc> ack Bashing-om, will look when I can (~30+)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ack :)
<Bashing-om> Unit193: Both completes now -- appreciate that you checked !
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: what thinks of WIKI591: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue591 ?
<guiverc> i'm making a few comments on gdoc, they are minor & ignore if you want/disagree etc  (up to blogo currently)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: awk - I look and do in a bit when you complete the walk through :)
<guiverc> Bashing-om, done.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: EoflaOE :: Wild_Man::  Me too done again - edits made - see now what you think.
<guiverc> ack; let me finish this thingy
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Some summaries are not up to date with the wiki version, like the "still under design and code review - and testing". Overall, it's nice and long.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Yuk - I did think I had made both the same - But the point of reference is now the WIKI,
<EoflaOE> OK.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: I can and do make some ooppsies - another set of eyes on the work is of great value :)
<EoflaOE> Yes. So when it will be released? 11 PM my time?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: 20:00 GMT +3 hours - yeah puts it at 11 PM your time :)
<EoflaOE> OK. Thanks.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: :D - as things stand now I see no reason that I will not miss that mark :)
<EoflaOE> OK. Everything is going as planned it seems.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Been a long hard push this week - but we made it :P
<Bashing-om> All down now to proof reading :)
<EoflaOE> OK.
<Bashing-om> All done with edits ? I can now log off of the WIKI ?
<EoflaOE> Yes. All done.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om ^
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: :D and logged out .
<EoflaOE> Thanks.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Thanks to all of us :P
<EoflaOE> You are welcome.
<EoflaOE> Now I am going to nap for a few hours. It's 7:06 AM on mine. Goodbye.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: BB .. naps are good :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Issue #2019.08.12 – The Kubeflow Machine Learning Toolkit @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/12/issue-2019-08-12-the-kubeflow-machine-learning-toolkit/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Julia and Jeff discover the ease of snaps at the Snapcraft Summit @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/12/julia-and-jeff-discover-the-ease-of-snaps-at-the-snapcraft-summit/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Xfce 4.14 Desktop Officially Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151271 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - target time to push remains 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away -- doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - doing the re-directs.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done - Pending is the social medias :D
 * Bashing-om off to take a nap :D
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ya night want to get with Chris as I have that "fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl line 77." issue.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay I just got home after being up all night so I am going to need a nap before I can publish, probably just an hour or so
<EoflaOE> Saw the issue. It's awesome.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Provisioning ESXi with MAAS: An overview @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/12/provisioning-esxi-with-maas/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, just woke up starting now
<Wild_Man> guiverc, as Bashing-om stated earlier the fridge script is throwing an error, it looks like the output is okay though can you look and make sure please?
<guiverc> quick scan it looks okay, I'd need to past into fridge/wpadmin to check links is all..
<Wild_Man> Okay guiverc I am doing the Social Media do you want to do the fridge then?
<guiverc> :)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc:; Back too from my nap :D
<guiverc> great news Bashing-om yesterday, xfce 4.14 dropped :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I still feel like a zombie, I to many hours not enough sleep
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/08/12/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-591/
<Wild_Man> Thanks guiverc
<Wild_Man> I am done too
<guiverc> had issues only with Launchpad.news (Mar-Jul) .. just re-pasted it in..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup on xfce :) .. already got some 4,14 packages in the eloan repo :)
<guiverc> we've been using 4.14pre2 for awhile.. :)   (though I'm mostly using LXQt)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Have you seen the 19.10 xubuntu desktop ?- some kind of sharp and glossy :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, guiverc I am leaving the Country Friday and will be gone until the following Sunday or maybe longer depending on jet lag
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Thanks for the heads up there - who's getting Married ?
<guiverc> ack Wild_Man.   Yeah I've back on LXQt today, but have been using XFCE a bit last 4-5 days (my system has gnome/lxqt/xfce/mate installed; ie. bloated)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, no one my sister is going to Aruba and is paying for me to go and have a break, I have never been on a real vacation don't know what to do while their
<guiverc> about time to learn (how to have vacation) Wild_Man ..  :)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, I know you are right, I have been close to where we are going, I was stationed in Panama over thirty years ago and they are real close together, it is hot humid and jungle in Panama, I am sure Aruba is the same
<guiverc> drink lots of water (bottled if local water isn't..)  I wouldn't be used to humidity, so I'd say consider doing little?
<guiverc> if you like reading, take a good book?
<guiverc> (and I'm not talking about tech-manuals!)
<wxl> just stay in the water
<wxl> now i can't stop singing the beach boys
<wxl> curse you, Wild_Man !
<wxl> suffer with me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJWmbLS2_ec
<guiverc> :)  alas I'll opt to pass on link..
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 591 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/08/12/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-591/
<Wild_Man> LOL wxl
<Wild_Man> I like the beach boys
<wxl> i actually like them a lot, too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup on xfce :) .. already got some 4,14 packages in the eloan repo :)
<Bashing-om> Fridge checks good. Only issue I have is understanding why the change from insight "Issue #2019.08.05 – Kubeflow 0.6 Release - https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/05/issue-2019-08-05-kubeflow-0-6-release/" to ubuntu.com/blog fails to complete. All others that are changed work :(
<wxl> echo
<Bashing-om> wxl: Naw just not paying attention to what I am doing :D
<guiverc> https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/05/issue-2019-08-05-kubeflow-0-6-release/ from wiki(591) opens for me; search doesn't find that article on ubuntu.com/blog - but I may have missed your issue Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I messed about with ubuntu.com/blog for that link and never could get it to complete . krytarik wants that we change the "insights" link to that of "ubuntu.com/blog" Now all the other insight links - all others - complete when the link is changed to ubuntu.com/blog. Why not just this one; giving a 404 ?
<guiverc> I looked for, and didn't find any for that one myself.
<Wild_Man> wxl, I listened to Kokomo, the sax was awesome, I use to play the sax years ago myself
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I just gave up and went with what completed :) So we could move on .
<guiverc> yep.  592
<Bashing-om> guiverc: 90% certainty that I checked the /blog url when I changed it - in that then it completed - All I can surmise is that the article was pulled from the ubuntu Blog.
<guiverc> happens.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I had considered pulling the summary from UWN - but I saw so much coverage I decided it was worthy that others note it.
<Bashing-om> Got to go do the evening feeding - and get clothes off the line .. back in a bit.
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-13
<Bashing-om> Dogs, cats, and a Pig :P
<Bashing-om> guiverc: All done with UWN591 ? clear Gdoc now ?
<guiverc> yep.  (sorry Bashing-om)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man EoflaOE :: Wiping Gdoc and setting to 592 :D
<Wild_Man> okay Bashing-om thanks
<Bashing-om> Anddd we do UWN592 :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 591 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/08/12/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-591/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin King: Monitoring page faults with faultstat @ http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ASmackerelOfOpinion/~3/v40o9AduV6I/monitoring-page-faults-with-faultstat.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Colin Ian King))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Install Telegram on Ubuntu 18.04 & 19.04 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151231 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: KDE.org Applications Site @ https://jriddell.org/2019/08/13/kde-org-applications-site/
<SwissBot> feed OMG!Ubuntu had 9 updates, showing the latest 7
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Want Better Integration with Ubuntu on Windows Subsystem for Linux? Try This New Metapackage @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146855 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: OnlyOffice, an Open Source Office Suite for Windows, MacOS & Linux, Gets Updated @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146916 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Connect is Now Available for macOS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146891 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New Pinebook Pro Video Demos 4K Video, External Monitor, and WebGL @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=146982 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Mirror & Control Your Android Phone from the Ubuntu Desktop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144150 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu MATE 19.10 Alpha Arrives, But Only for the GPD MicroPC @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150289 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Connect is Being Ported to Windows 10 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150421 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-14
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Splash Two @ http://coyote.works//posts/Zombies20190813/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: OpenStack Charms 19.07 – Percona Cluster Cold Start, DVR SNAT and more @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/14/openstack-charms-19-07-percona-cluster-cold-start-dvr-snat-and-more/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 42 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-42/
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-15
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Why multi-cloud has become a must-have for enterprises: six experts weigh in @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/15/why-multi-cloud-has-become-a-must-have-for-enterprises-six-experts-weigh-in/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: 8 Ways Snaps are Different @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/15/8-ways-snaps-are-different/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E19 – Starglider @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/08/15/s12e19-starglider/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Julian Andres Klode: APT Patterns @ https://blog.jak-linux.org/2019/08/15/apt-patterns/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Linting ROS 2 Packages with mypy @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/15/linting-ros-2-packages-with-mypy/
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-16
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Best App Launchers for Ubuntu & Linux Mint @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144653 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Major Linux Kernel Updates for All Supported Ubuntu Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-major-linux-kernel-updates-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-527037.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Feral GameMode on Ubuntu: Everything You Need to Know @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150327 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Xfce 4.14 Desktop Environment Arrives After More Than 4 Years, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/xfce-4-14-desktop-environment-arrives-after-more-than-4-years-here-s-what-s-new-527042.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.2 Open-Source Office Suite Is Now Ready for Enterprise Deployments @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-2-open-source-office-suite-is-now-ready-for-enterprise-deployments-527043.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: RaspArch Project Now Lets You Run Arch Linux on Your Raspberry Pi 4 Computer @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/rasparch-project-now-lets-you-run-arch-linux-on-your-raspberry-pi-4-computer-527044.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-18
<Bashing-om> Gdoc completed and last minute checks done - nothing to add. I will make up the WIKI on my morrow with what we have.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Skype Snap App Finally Updated, Gets a New Icon @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151532 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New Video Demos “Linux on DeX” – Ubuntu Desktop Running on a Samsung Galaxy S10 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151547 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN592 up for review and acceptance :D - What we present to the world.
<Bashing-om> UWN592: Founbd another camel case that I had failed to note earlier - proof reading is required for sure !
<Bashing-om> found*
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-10
<guiverc> looks great Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We do good work :P
<guiverc> :)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Your name too is as guilty of the production - does this issue also meet your approval ?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: What’s New in Mozilla Thunderbird 78.1.1 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/what-s-new-in-mozilla-thunderbird-78-1-1-530766.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" - No further edits are known - time to push 20:00 UTC.
<Bashing-om> UWN: ubuntu-news@lists is away - doing the Forum post next :D
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done, no issues seen. Doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Re-directs also completed. Pending is releases to the social medias.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Neon 20.04 is Out, Available to Download Now @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/kde-neon-ubuntu-20-04-download (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> Bashing-om, push (I forget number) to fridge?
<guiverc> 643
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup; At your convenience - no issues seen :D
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/10/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-643/
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> Fridge: spot check - checks good.
<guiverc> :)  (I almost forgot to tag planet)
 * guiverc noticed in review 
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Clear now to wipe out all our good works ?
<guiverc> yep
<Bashing-om> UWN: We do issue 644 :D
<guiverc> fb posted finally
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 643 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/10/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-643/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: \o/
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-11
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Kubernetes 1.19 release candidate available for testing @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/kubernetes-1-19-release-candidate-available-for-testing
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: GameMode in Debian @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/08/11/gamemode-in-debian/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 643 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/10/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-643/ (by guiverc)
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Behind the Circle: Gezonde voeding bij 7 maanden @ https://www.behindthecircle.org/2020/08/04/gezonde-voeding-bij-7-maanden/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Develop Uno Platform projects on Linux with Visual Studio @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/develop-uno-platform-projects-on-linux-with-visual-studio
<Bashing-om> Jacktar: Hey - Are you lost ?
<Jacktar> Bashing-om: Hi - why do you ask that.
<Bashing-om> Jacktar: Just not noticed you in this channel befor :D
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 86 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-86/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: What is PostgreSQL, and why do developers love it? @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/managed-postgresql
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Behind the Circle: Wat doet een binnenhuisarchitect in Amsterdam? @ https://www.behindthecircle.org/2020/08/10/wat-doet-een-binnenhuisarchitect-in-amsterdam/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Behind the Circle: Online gellak bestellen @ https://www.behindthecircle.org/2020/08/07/online-gellak-bestellen/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Behind the Circle: Wet ter voorkoming van witwassen: dit moet u weten @ https://www.behindthecircle.org/2020/08/01/wet-ter-voorkoming-van-witwassen-dit-moet-u-weten/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Registration is now open for microWSLConf 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/register-for-microwslconf-2020
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Behind the Circle: Auto wrappen @ https://www.behindthecircle.org/2020/08/03/auto-wrappen/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E21 – Rabbit’s foot @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/08/13/s13e21-rabbits-foot/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Using ibus-typing-booster for predictive typing in Ubuntu 20.04 LTS @ https://blog.simos.info/using-ibus-typing-booster-for-predictive-typing-in-ubuntu-20-04-lts/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Didier Roche: ZFS focus on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS: ZSys properties on ZFS datasets @ https://didrocks.fr/2020/06/19/zfs-focus-on-ubuntu-20.04-lts-zsys-properties-on-zfs-datasets/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Trilio and Canonical extend partnership to enable data protection for Charmed OpenStack @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/trilio-and-canonical-extend-partnership-to-enable-data-protection-for-charmed-openstack
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu 18.04.5 Released! @ https://lubuntu.me/bionic-5-released/
<guiverc> 18.04.5 announcement (fridge)  waiting for approval - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-August/000260.html
<guiverc> we've also got a 16.04.7 to do ; but one at a time
<guiverc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-August/000261.html
<guiverc> 16.04.7 awaiting approval (for fridge) too
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 103 – Pote Coiote @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e103/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 103 – Pote Coiote @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e103/
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-14
<guiverc> repeat: can I get 2nd for fridge posts 18.04.5 & 16.04.7 ^
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.4.6 Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-4-6-now-available-for-download-530807.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
<guiverc> I'm still after ^  approval of fridge posts 18.04.5 & 16.04.7
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I no Fridge - so no can 2nd :(
<guiverc> yeah I know Bashing-om, but thanks
<Bashing-om> guiverc: But at least I do watch yer back side when I can :P
<guiverc> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: OpenStack Charms 20.08 – TrilioVault, Arista and more @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/openstack-charms-20-08-triliovault-arista-and-more
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: bashtop, now in buster-backports @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/08/14/bashtop-now-in-buster-backports/
<guiverc> krytarik, can you please approve 18.04.5 & 16.04.7 fridge posts :)
<krytarik> guiverc: Yeah, sure!  Sorry, wasn't around during the night..
<guiverc> yep. guessed/understood that
<guiverc> & thanks :)
<guiverc> Sorry, am i to wait for you to look, or just go ahead krytarik
<krytarik> No, can't look right now, just go ahead and I'll look later..
<guiverc> thanks krytarik , appreciated & sorry for pushing..
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/14/ubuntu-18-04-5-lts-released/
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/14/ubuntu-16-04-7-lts-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 18.04.5 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/14/ubuntu-18-04-5-lts-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 16.04.7 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/14/ubuntu-16-04-7-lts-released/
<krytarik> guiverc: Look good, thanks!
<guiverc> :)   Thanks krytarik
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.04.5 LTS Released with Linux Kernel 5.4 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/ubuntu-18-04-5-lts-released-with-linux-kernel-5-4 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Optimised authentication methods for Ubuntu Desktop @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/optimised-authentication-methods-for-ubuntu-desktop
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 18.04.5 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/14/ubuntu-18-04-5-lts-released/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 16.04.7 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/14/ubuntu-16-04-7-lts-released/ (by guiverc)
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-16
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Zorin OS 15.2 Is Now Available for Download with Linux Kernel 5.3 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/zorin-os-15-2-is-now-available-for-download-with-linux-kernel-5-3-530817.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Issue 644 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue644 :D
